# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Bezizlazna situacija

## tata77

Došao sam do zida i ne znam kako dalje. U braku sam godinu i pol i imam sina od 10 mjeseci. Sa suprugom živim u mojoj kući i s nama živi i moja majka.  Problemi su počeli od prvog dana zajedničkog života, jer se moja supruga nije mogla (htijela) prilagoditi novom načinu života. Dogovor prije braka je bio da zajedno živimo u toj kući dok ne uštedimo neku kunu da si možemo potražiti novu kuću negdje u gradu. Sve ovo vrijeme braka su svaki mjesec dana redovito izbijale svađe i to najviše jer joj je smetala moja mama, iako nam je ona kuhala, prala, prala suđe, spremala kuću i čuvala dijete. Nekoliko puta je i nasrnula na nju i udarila ju je. Planirao sam napraviti iza kuće mali stan samo za mamu tako da se možemo odvojiti i biti sami i pokušati iznova, međutim zbog novčanih problema nisam to mogao do sada napraviti. Ja sam obrtnik i koliko radim toliko i zaradim, međutim svaki put kada počnu svađe ja zablokiram i nemogu više raditi. Primanja mi nisu redovita, mogu proći i dva-tri mjeseca bez kune, a onda mogu zaraditi 10 tisuća kuna. Radim 4 posla u isto vrijeme. Trudim se ko konj da zaradim novce da nas mogu razdvojiti. Ona radi u državnoj službi. 

Sada kada konačno imam dovoljno novaca da napravim mami stan i da nas razdvojim, ona bi htijela da mi idemo u stan kao podstanari. Sada mi se čini da nikad nije ni htijela da se razdvojimo i pokušamo sami u istoj kući. Moja mama nema nikakvih primanja i nedavno joj je umrla sestra. Ako odem u podstanare, morat ću plaćati režije na dva mjesta, davati mami nešto novaca za život i još plaćati stan. U ovakim uvijetima novčane nesigurnosti to ne mogu. Radije bi te novce uložio u stambenu štednju pa da za 3-4 godine možemo dići kredit i kupiti kuću u gradu. 

Ona prijeti da će ona otići sama u stan i odvesti moje dijete kojeg volim najviše na svijetu i bez kojeg ne mogu ni minute. od kada se rodio brinem se za njega više nego ona, kupam ga, mjenjam pelene, hranim i igram se s njime. Sve sam dugo zapostavio i prijatelje i hobije, sin mi je na prvom mjestu. Kad je bila trudna rekla mi je da mrzi to dijete jer joj je upropastio život. Cijelu trudnoću je pušila kutiju dnevno i više, iako sam je preklinjao da prestane. Kada se mi posvađamo malog neće ni pogledati. ja sam odrastao bez oca (poginuli su mi i brat i otac kada sam imao 6 godina) i ne želim da i moj sine bude bez oca.

Što da napravim, imam li ja kao dobar otac koji voli svoje dijete ikakva prava? Može li ona samo tako otići i odvesti mog sina? trebam li se predati ili boriti za njega? Ona misli otići i njega odvesti ali ne misli podnijeti zahtijev za razvod. Rekla je neka ja to učinim.

Molim neki savijet.

Ispričavam se na dugom postu.

----------


## mamma san

Uhhhh....da je stvar samo u tvojoj mami, rekla bih ti da se maknete (jer bez obzira na ljubav, ipak je bolje da ste sami). Ali vi imate puno dubljih problema, a prije svega očito ih ima tvoja supruga. Ne želim tvoju suprugu opravdavati u njenim postupcima, ali moraš znati da mladom majkom vitla jedan uragan hormona i često izreagira onako kako je mislila da nikad ne bi izreagirala.
Definitivno morate razgovarati. Definitivno morate ispitati sebe. I definitvno ne smijete prenagliti.

U svakom slučaju, tu smo.   :Love:

----------


## fegusti

Stvarno nezavidna situacija. Sigurno je otežavajuća okolnost zajednički život s tvojom majkom. Bez obzira što ona obavlja sve kućanske poslove previše je prisutna u vašim životima. Imate li uopće prostora za intimnost, razgovor i zajedničke trenutke u takvoj zajednici? 
Teško je procijeniti vašu situaciju kada znamo samo tvoju stranu priče. 
Ako se volite probajte naći neko rješenje. Razgovarajte. Ne prijetite jedno drugom.   :Taps:

----------


## Ana29

Jao, nije baš jednostavno, kako je i mama san rekla, definitvno morate razgovarati, a to da ponekad ne pogleda dijete i da joj je ono upropastilo život  :shock:   , ne opravdama.

Btw. MM je rano postao otac (18. god), oženio se i ima je skoro identičnu situaciju kao i ti, samo što je njegova ex draga voljela khm... sa strane i na koncu, rastali su se, ona je rekla da ne želi dijete ( na sreću) i sin je ostao s ocem. Ona je hodala "od ruke do ruke" i ponovo postala mama, a za svog sina NIKADA ne pita, kao da i nepostoji. Nama je super jer se ne miješa, a malom bi sigurno bilo draže da je sa svojom mamom u boljim odnosima, odnosno da barem pita za njega.

Dakle, morate otvoreno razgovarati i stvari iznijeti na čistac.

----------


## tata77

Slažem se da bi trebali to nas dvoje riješiti razgovorom, međutim kako razgovarati s nekim tko misli da je uvijek u pravu i nikad ne da na sebe? 

Ne tražim neku pomoć u obliku riješenja za moje probleme, jer zna da mi to nitko ne može dati, ali možete mi objasniti koja su moja prava, ukoliko ih uopće imam, ako ona odvede mojeg sina.

Trebam li se pomirit s time i pokušati se dogovoriti s njom oko viđanja sina, ili se boriti i iznjeti sav prljavi veš u sudnici, iako znam da bi tada samo dijete patilo.

----------


## tata77

Slažem se da bi trebali to nas dvoje riješiti razgovorom, međutim kako razgovarati s nekim tko misli da je uvijek u pravu i nikad ne da na sebe? 

Ne tražim neku pomoć u obliku riješenja za moje probleme, jer zna da mi to nitko ne može dati, ali možete mi objasniti koja su moja prava, ukoliko ih uopće imam, ako ona odvede mojeg sina.

Trebam li se pomirit s time i pokušati se dogovoriti s njom oko viđanja sina, ili se boriti i iznjeti sav prljavi veš u sudnici, iako znam da bi tada samo dijete patilo.

----------


## mamma san

Mislim da Centri preferiraju da djeca ostaju sa majkom. Ali isto tako znam slučajeva kad je dijete ostalo sa ocem.

Od kuda si? Možda da se raspitaš za proceduru u nekom nadležnom Centru?
U svakom slučaju znam, da obadvoje morate proći kroz postupak mirenja.

----------


## Ivana2

Čini mi se da si jako vezan za svoju mamu i to je jako lijepo. Ali ti sad imaš svoju obitelj i nije pošteno da moraš birati između brige za svoju majku i brige za obitelj koju si osnovao.
Nisi napisao koji su stavovi tvoje mame pa nije jasno koja je njena uloga u toj priči.
Svi imamo obavezu prema svojim roditeljima, ali ne rađamo djecu da se ona poslije skrbe za nas, a koliko se može vidjeti tvoja mama je jedna vitalna žena pa ne shvaćam zašto ne bi mogla živjeti bez vas.
Potražite savjet stručnjaka.
Sretno.
 :Taps:

----------


## LeeLoo

...evo,samo da pošaljem par vibri:~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Suzizana

> Čini mi se da si jako vezan za svoju mamu i to je jako lijepo. Ali ti sad imaš svoju obitelj i nije pošteno da moraš birati između brige za svoju majku i brige za obitelj koju si osnovao.
> Nisi napisao koji su stavovi tvoje mame pa nije jasno koja je njena uloga u toj priči.
> Svi imamo obavezu prema svojim roditeljima, ali ne rađamo djecu da se ona poslije skrbe za nas, a koliko se može vidjeti tvoja mama je jedna vitalna žena pa ne shvaćam zašto ne bi mogla živjeti bez vas.
> Potražite savjet stručnjaka.
> Sretno.


pa on ne bira, vidiš da ne želi 
Sada kada konačno imam dovoljno novaca da napravim mami stan i da nas razdvojim, ona bi htijela da mi idemo u stan kao podstanari. Sada mi se čini da nikad nije ni htijela da se razdvojimo i pokušamo sami u istoj kući. Moja mama nema nikakvih primanja i nedavno joj je umrla sestra. Ako odem u podstanare, morat ću plaćati režije na dva mjesta, davati mami nešto novaca za život i još plaćati stan.

----------


## Suzizana

> Ivana2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Čini mi se da si jako vezan za svoju mamu i to je jako lijepo. Ali ti sad imaš svoju obitelj i nije pošteno da moraš birati između brige za svoju majku i brige za obitelj koju si osnovao.
> Nisi napisao koji su stavovi tvoje mame pa nije jasno koja je njena uloga u toj priči.
> Svi imamo obavezu prema svojim roditeljima, ali ne rađamo djecu da se ona poslije skrbe za nas, a koliko se može vidjeti tvoja mama je jedna vitalna žena pa ne shvaćam zašto ne bi mogla živjeti bez vas.
> Potražite savjet stručnjaka.
> Sretno.
> 
> ...


vidiš da *ona* ne želi
sad bi ona u podstanare kraj kuće, ma molim te lijepo. pa zar u jednoj kući (ako čovjek tako kaže) ne mogu živjeti dvije obitelji odvojeno

Sada mi se čini da nikad nije ni htijela da se razdvojimo i pokušamo sami u istoj kući.

MM i naše dvoje djece živimo jednoj kući odvojeno od šogi, šogora i njihove djece i danima se ne vidimo ako ne želimo i sve klapa

----------


## ~lex~

Željela bih samo primijetiti da je u ovom slučaju žena totalni negativac. Agresivna, nezrela, netaktična.
Da je kojim slučajem ovaj post pisala žena i tako opisala svoga supruga, odmah bismo joj savjetovale da se makne i učini sve da spasi sebe i dijete.

Ovoga puta ja navijam za ovoga oca da učini isto, da se makne od takve žene, da spasi sebe i dijete. Pod uvjetom da je sve napisano doista i tako.

tata77, držim ti palčeve da se sve riješi najbolje za tvoju obitelj.

----------


## maria71

X

----------


## tata77

Da, znam da sam vezan uz mamu i ona je to znala prije braka. Ja osim nje nemam više nitkog. Ona osim mene nema više nitkog. Kad sam imao 6 godina u roku od pola godine izgubio sam i oca i mlađeg brata (imao je 2 godine kada je poginuo). Veliki je to bio šok za nju, a i za mene. ja sam popustio u školi počeo mucati i strašno sam se povukao u sebe. Ona se više nije udavala  i brinula se za mene kako je znala i to od skromne plaće. Na fakultet nisam išao jer mi nije mogla priuštiti, ali opet osnovne stvari mi nisu falile. Falio mi je otac. Moja mama slabije čuje i ima samo 4 razreda osnovne škole, tako da sam se morao brzo osamostaliti. Ona je radila 20 godina i nedavno dobila otkaz kao višak, i pošto nema pravo na mirovinu ostala je bez prihoda. Sada kada mogu želim se brinuti za nju, kao ona za mene. ne mogu je sada ostaviti. 

Imamo solidnu kuću koja je sređena. Mi koristimo cijelu kuću, a ona ima svoju sobu u koju ode u sedam navečer tako da mi ostajemo sami. 

Možda i nismo imali privatnost koju je ona željela, ali imali smo druge pogodnosti. Znali smo da dok mi radimo, da je mali dobro i da će biti skuhan ručak. Mogli smo izaći petkom i subotom i znali smo da je mali dobro i da ona pazi na njega. Ipak je to bio neki luksuz kojeg si mnogi mladi roditelji ne mogu priuštiti. Ukoliko bi se razdvojili u dva kućanstva imali bi supruga i ja svoj mir, ali ona bi bila blizu za čuvanje malog i ostale pomoći. 

Od supruge majka je bolesna i nije se u stanju za malog brinuti cijeli dan, a mali je jako živ. Moja supruga nikad nije ostala cijeli dan s malim i ne zna kako je to. 

Ja bih mogao otići s njom u stan, ali znam da to nije riješenje. Za taj novac koji ću plaćati podstanarstvo, radije bih uplaćivao stambenu, pa imao svoj stan ili kuću kasnije. A najviše mi se ne ide, jer znam da će moj sin to teško podnijeti, jer je vezan za kuću. Iako će spavati u svom krevetiću to više neće biti ti zidovi koje on vidi i zvukovi koje on čuje. 

U svakom slučaju ja sam jeb... strana. A samo sam htio imati obitelj, koju nikad nisam imao.

----------


## tata77

> Željela bih samo primijetiti da je u ovom slučaju žena totalni negativac. Agresivna, nezrela, netaktična.
> Da je kojim slučajem ovaj post pisala žena i tako opisala svoga supruga, odmah bismo joj savjetovale da se makne i učini sve da spasi sebe i dijete.
> 
> Ovoga puta ja navijam za ovoga oca da učini isto, da se makne od takve žene, da spasi sebe i dijete. Pod uvjetom da je sve napisano doista i tako.
> 
> tata77, držim ti palčeve da se sve riješi najbolje za tvoju obitelj.


Lex, hvala na podršci. Dobro si je opisala, agresivna, nezrela i netaktična. I ja bih stvarno htio da proba sama i da shvati da je život jeb... stvar, ali znam da će se sve prelomiti preko mog dijeteta. Ona vrlo lako plane i onda postane agresivna, a nakon toga padne u depresiju. Te agresivnosti me je i strah jer je jednom prijetila da će s malim u rukama skočiti s balkona. I kad sam je tada pokušao smiriti dobio sam šamar i noktima po licu. Ja nisam agresivan i nikad je ne bi udario.

----------


## Mukica

> Željela bih samo primijetiti da je u ovom slučaju žena totalni negativac. Agresivna, nezrela, netaktična.
> Da je kojim slučajem ovaj post pisala žena i tako opisala svoga supruga, odmah bismo joj savjetovale da se makne i učini sve da spasi sebe i dijete.
> 
> Ovoga puta ja navijam za ovoga oca da učini isto, da se makne od takve žene, da spasi sebe i dijete. Pod uvjetom da je sve napisano doista i tako.
> 
> tata77, držim ti palčeve da se sve riješi najbolje za tvoju obitelj.


ja potpisujem lex od rijeci do rijeci

----------


## Zdenka2

Nemoj popuštati nerealnim zahtjevima za načinom života koji si ne možete priuštiti iz materijalnih razloga i zbog obaveza koje imaš prema majci. Pokušaj naći sredinu - vjerujem da ti je majka razumna žena i da možeš s njom otvoreno razgovarati. Budući da si sredio stambeni prostor za nju, dogovori se s njom da se ona malo povuče, kako biste vi tijekom slobodnog vremena imali malo više privatnosti. S druge strane, mislim da suprugu moraš pritisnuti kako bi počela odgovornije razmišljati i ponašati se. Bude li i dalje pokazivala agresivnost i neodgovornost prema djetetu, obrati se CZSS, tako da se, u slučaju razvoda, imaš na što pozvati. Pokušaj izvesti tako da tvoja supruga par dana sama čuva dijete - neka tvoja majka nekamo ode, neka se suoči sa svojom odgovornosti i obavezama majke, a onda i supruge. Zauzmi čvrst stav. Želim ti puno sreće.

----------


## loonalee

> ~lex~ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Željela bih samo primijetiti da je u ovom slučaju žena totalni negativac. Agresivna, nezrela, netaktična.
> Da je kojim slučajem ovaj post pisala žena i tako opisala svoga supruga, odmah bismo joj savjetovale da se makne i učini sve da spasi sebe i dijete.
> 
> Ovoga puta ja navijam za ovoga oca da učini isto, da se makne od takve žene, da spasi sebe i dijete. Pod uvjetom da je sve napisano doista i tako.
> 
> tata77, držim ti palčeve da se sve riješi najbolje za tvoju obitelj.
> ...


također!

----------


## loonalee

> Ona vrlo lako plane i onda postane agresivna, a nakon toga padne u depresiju. Te agresivnosti me je i strah jer je jednom prijetila da će s malim u rukama skočiti s balkona. I kad sam je tada pokušao smiriti dobio sam šamar i noktima po licu.


 :shock:

----------


## tata77

Sad je bila kod mene i predložila da ostavi malog kod mene na čuvanje svaki dan kad ona ide na posao i svaki drugi vikend da bude kod mene. Šutke sam to poslušao i nisam ništa odgovorio. Sama činjenica da o tome tako hladno priča, kao da dijelimo namještaj, je za mene užasna i neznam kako ću to moći prihvatiti. 

Imam li ikakve alternative osim da to prihvatim ili da idem na sud i da se borim za sina do zadnje kapi krvi?

Da sam siguran da će se ona za njega dobro brinuti, možda bi se i složio, ali u to nisam siguran. Svaki put kad je mali kod nje pitat ću se jeli mu dobro.

Boriti se ili odustati?

----------


## LeeLoo

> tata77 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Ona vrlo lako plane i onda postane agresivna, a nakon toga padne u depresiju. Te agresivnosti me je i strah jer je jednom prijetila da će s malim u rukama skočiti s balkona. I kad sam je tada pokušao smiriti dobio sam šamar i noktima po licu.
> 
> 
>  :shock:


 :shock:   :Sad:

----------


## Ana29

> Boriti se ili odustati?


*Boriti se do kraja!*

----------


## newa

> Pokušaj naći sredinu - vjerujem da ti je majka razumna žena i da možeš s njom otvoreno razgovarati. Budući da si sredio stambeni prostor za nju, dogovori se s njom da se ona malo povuče, kako biste vi tijekom slobodnog vremena imali malo više privatnosti. S druge strane, mislim da suprugu moraš pritisnuti kako bi počela odgovornije razmišljati i ponašati se. Bude li i dalje pokazivala agresivnost i neodgovornost prema djetetu, obrati se CZSS, tako da se, u slučaju razvoda, imaš na što pozvati. Pokušaj izvesti tako da tvoja supruga par dana sama čuva dijete - neka tvoja majka nekamo ode, neka se suoči sa svojom odgovornosti i obavezama majke, a onda i supruge. Zauzmi čvrst stav. Želim ti puno sreće.


Slažem se sa ovim.
I ja sam živjela sa svekrvom oko 3 godine. I nekim dijelom razumijem tvoju ženu. Znam kako sam ja htjela napraviti nešto po svome, sitnice su me smetale. Recimo gobleni, pa tabletići....
Htjela sam imati nešto svoje da ja mogu napraviti razmještaj po svojem.
A dok sam bila tamo pod njezinim krovom, bilo je kako je ona rekla.
I isto su izbijale svađe zbog gluposti.

A muž nije mogao ni razgovarati sa svojom mamom, kao da se bojao.

A sa druge strane ne opravdavam je i ne razumijem kako se ne želi brinuti za svoje dijete.
I ona izjava da joj je trudnoća upropastila život! :shock: 
Trebao bi stvarno nekako izvesti da ona ostane sama par dana sa djetetom, pa neka vidi.
I bori se naravno!!!!

I sama sam se rastala nedavno i mogu samo nagađati kako bi mi bilo da je bivši dobio dijete. 
Međutim on ga nije ni tražio i nije baš previše zainteresiran za njega.

Dok vidim da je tebi dijete sve i tako treba biti.
Bori se  u svakom slučaju.

----------


## anaira

*Bori se!*

Kakvo odustajanje? Pa to je tvoje dijete!

I slažem se sa lex!

----------


## fegusti

> Dok vidim da je tebi dijete sve i tako treba biti.
> Bori se  u svakom slučaju.


potpisujem

----------


## sorciere

ja bih voljela pročitati njenu priču. pisanu njenom rukom. tek tada bih mogla nešto reći.

----------


## AdioMare

> ja bih voljela pročitati njenu priču. pisanu njenom rukom. tek tada bih mogla nešto reći.


Moram priznati da mislim isto. Što mogu? :/

----------


## mama courage

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja bih voljela pročitati njenu priču. pisanu njenom rukom. tek tada bih mogla nešto reći.
> 
> 
> Moram priznati da mislim isto. Što mogu? :/


i ja isto.  :/ 




> Ona vrlo lako plane i onda postane agresivna, a nakon toga padne u depresiju. Te agresivnosti me je i strah jer je jednom prijetila da će s malim u rukama skočiti s balkona. I kad sam je tada pokušao smiriti dobio sam šamar i noktima po licu.


recimo, ako je ovo doista istina, onda je vrijeme potraziti strucnu pomoc. mozda je zena psihicki bolesna? manicno depresivna...  :?

----------


## Goge

Ja sam stekla dojam da ti je žena doista bolesna osoba i djetetu nije mjesto uz nju. Isto tako, doista mi se čini da je to bezosjećajna osoba koja niti malo ne mari za svoje dijete nego se služi njime da bi tebi napakostila te da bi te ucjenjivala.

Bori se, ali oprezno. Prvo sve dobro ispitaj. Zakon je naklonjeniji majkama, ali mislim da bi u ovome slučaju djetetu bilo bolje sa tatom.

Ima li među nama neki socijalni radnik? Treba ti netko tko je upoznat sa tom problematikom.

Samo hrabro, bori se za svoje dijete!

----------


## newa

Potpisujem Gogu!

----------


## Suzizana

*BORI SE!!!!!*
pa tko će ako nećeš ti, njoj je ionako (izgleda svejedno) kad je već podjelila unaprijed kod koga bu dijete.  baš mi ne izgleda da je zaintersirana za razgovor.
nemoj niš čekati, odi na CZSR, pitaj nekog odvetnika koja su ti prava.
SRETNO!!!
*SVAKA TI ČAST, MALO JE TAKVIH TATA!* 
moj za mene nije pitao 30 godina, ali sad me baš i briga!!

----------


## Stea

Dragi tata... i od mene podrška u svakom smislu. Malo dijete se ne može boriti za svoja prava i za svoju sreću. Svakako se informiraj o svojim pravima da te nešto s te strane ne lupi po glavi, ali ako ima imalo volje kod supruge, odmah je poslati na neku terapiju jer je ona prilično bolesna. 

Moraš biti spreman  na tešku borbu ako dođe do rastave i dogovora za dijete jer u toj situaciji tate nisu u dobrom položaju, ali ništa nije nemoguće. Mislim da po tvom pričanju, i ne bi bilo teško dokazati da ona nije u stanju podizati dijete i da je dijete u opasnosti. 

Da li je ona pokazivala te znakove nestabilnosti i prije rođenja djeteta? I kad ste veseli planirali budućnost? :? 

U svakom slučaju, bori se za svoje dijete jer ono zaslužuje budućnost...   :Wink:

----------


## Heidi

Teško mi je komentirati, osim da mi je žao kada čitam ovako nešto ali opet mi je drago da ima očeva koji i dali sve za svoju djecu, zato ću samo reći...želim vam svu sreću i snagu  :Love:

----------


## tata77

Hvala svima na podršci. Odlučio sam da je pustim da proba sama. Ona će mi dovoditi dijete kada ide na posao i pokupiti ga kada ide s posla. Znam da sam u tom slučaju samo dadilja, ali to je jedini način da se družim sa sinom. Nećemo još tražiti rastavu braka, jer to bi značilo definitivni kraj, a ovako možda još ima nade za nas.

Za to vrijeme pokušat ću si malo stabilizirati život i srediti financije. Ukoliko dođe to toga da se moram boriti za dijete na sudu, želim biti spreman.

Hvala svima na podršci.

----------


## anek

potpisujem lex od prve do zadnje 
tata77, želim ti sreću,  i bori se za svoje dijete   :Heart:

----------


## Ivana2

Sorciere, slažem se s tobom.
Tata77, ne znam što znače ove borbene poruke koje ti ovdje neki šalju i malo me plaše.
Ne možeš se boriti za djetetov interes ako ti je na umu da isključiš majku svog djeteta. Ti i tvoja mama ste čini se tandem, a žena ti je sama - to stvarno ne zvuči dobro. Dijete ima tek 10 mjeseci i tvoja je supruga pred velikim životnim izazovima.
Ja sam za to da se boriš za svoju obitelj i da pomogneš supruzi da se snađe i preuzme svoje uloge.
Obitelj sa svojom mamom imaš bezuvjetno, ali obitelj sa suprugom gradi se i učvršćuje kroz  rješavanje problema i pomoć jedan drugome.
Sretno   :Love:

----------


## tileo02

Javljam se iz pozicije snahe i majke 4-godišnjeg djeteta, udane za jedinca koji se ne može odvojiti od mame. Ima isto opravdanje-financije.
Kad budemo u mogućnosti, dignut ćemo kredit pa ćemo urediti dio kuće za sebe. Vjeruj mi da bi radije otišla na kraj svijeta, najblaže  u podstanare, sad odmah.
MM je ostao bez oca rano. I ja sam. Ali me to nije spriječilo da skupim prnje i otisnem se u potragu za poslom.
Ovakav post bi napisao i mm, ocrnivši mene kao majku i ženu.

Nijedna bračna zajednica ne može opstati u trokutu između previše vezanog sina ,njegove mame, i žene koja se udala za muškarca, a ne za njegovu mamu. Osim toga, i financije su u pitanju jer ti očito mami pomažeš i financijski, a to je dio prihoda i tvoje žene koja se za to vjerojatno pošteno naradi.
Konačno, tvoja žena se sigurno ima puno posla oko djeteta kad nije na radnom mjestu, a to je već dovoljno da bi vrijedila barem jednako kao i tvoja mama koja kod kuće kuha i sprema.
Moraš razlučiti tko ti je važniji, žena ili mama, jer s djetetovom ljubavi lako je manipulirati, ali isto tako ostavlja neizbrisive posljedice.
Dok veličaš mamu koja doma sprema i kuha, naspram ženi koja sigurno ne leži kod kuće i ne čita novine, tvoja žena će sigurno tražiti izlaz iz te situacije i neće biti zadovoljna.
Na žalost, možda zvučim ogorčeno i bezobrazno, ali poučena vlastitim iskustvom, svaka medalja ima dvije strane.

----------


## davorka

Slažem se da svaka medalja ima dvije strane, ali meni se čini da ovaj tata jako suvislo piše, ne znam zašto mu ne bi vjerovali (ako vjerujemo ženama zašto sada apriori sumnjati u njegovu istinu i iskrenost). Činjenica je da postoje žene koje nisu dobre majke.  I isto tako ja na ljubav ovog čovjeka prema svojoj majci ne gledam kao na bolesnu vezanost sina za majku, nego kao nešto zaista lijepo i pozitivno. Pa za koga bi bio vezan osim za svoju novu obitelj (ženu i sina)  ako ne za mamu koja mu je jedina uža obitelj osim njih. I ovo što čovjek nudi, odvojeno kućanstvo u istoj kući uopće nije nešto nenormalno, mnogi parovi tako žive. Ako je istina da je njegova žena udarila njegovu majku, mislim cure, kome vi držite stranu i čiju verziju priče čekate? Udariti ženu, majku tvoga muža i osobu koja ti čuva dijete i kuha. Mislim fakat, katastrofa. Kao majka 2 sina ja sam ovime šokirana.
Tata77, žao mi je što prolaziš kroz ovo, ja ti želim da se boriš za svoje dijete ako dođe do toga. Sretno!

----------


## tata77

> Javljam se iz pozicije snahe i majke 4-godišnjeg djeteta, udane za jedinca koji se ne može odvojiti od mame. Ima isto opravdanje-financije.
> Kad budemo u mogućnosti, dignut ćemo kredit pa ćemo urediti dio kuće za sebe. Vjeruj mi da bi radije otišla na kraj svijeta, najblaže  u podstanare, sad odmah.
> MM je ostao bez oca rano. I ja sam. Ali me to nije spriječilo da skupim prnje i otisnem se u potragu za poslom.
> Ovakav post bi napisao i mm, ocrnivši mene kao majku i ženu.
> 
> Nijedna bračna zajednica ne može opstati u trokutu između previše vezanog sina ,njegove mame, i žene koja se udala za muškarca, a ne za njegovu mamu. Osim toga, i financije su u pitanju jer ti očito mami pomažeš i financijski, a to je dio prihoda i tvoje žene koja se za to vjerojatno pošteno naradi.
> Konačno, tvoja žena se sigurno ima puno posla oko djeteta kad nije na radnom mjestu, a to je već dovoljno da bi vrijedila barem jednako kao i tvoja mama koja kod kuće kuha i sprema.
> Moraš razlučiti tko ti je važniji, žena ili mama, jer s djetetovom ljubavi lako je manipulirati, ali isto tako ostavlja neizbrisive posljedice.
> Dok veličaš mamu koja doma sprema i kuha, naspram ženi koja sigurno ne leži kod kuće i ne čita novine, tvoja žena će sigurno tražiti izlaz iz te situacije i neće biti zadovoljna.
> Na žalost, možda zvučim ogorčeno i bezobrazno, ali poučena vlastitim iskustvom, svaka medalja ima dvije strane.



Ne bih rekao da sam vezan za mamu, prije da se osjećam odgovoran za nju. Ona se nije petljala mnogo u moje odluke, a kada bi to i pokušala, ne bih to dopustio. Isto tako mi nije bila namjera ocrniti suprugu jer ima ona i dobrih kvaliteta. Njen stav tipa "nece mene nitko zajeb..." i njen inat bi mogla korisnije upotrijebiti. Ona lako plane, dok sam ja smirena osoba. U ovom našem kratkom braku bilo je i jako lijepih trenutaka kada smo odlično funkcionirali. 

Nije mi bila namjera da na ovom forumu ocrnim svoju suprugu, samo sam htio saznati imam li kakve šanse na sudu ukoliko se odlučim ići na sud. Sve ostalo napisano došlo je od srca, jer kada više ne možeš dalje gutati i gurati to u sebe, moraš se nekom izjadati, jer ponekad zna biti lakše.

Činjenica je da je još uvijek jako volim i ne bih želio da ovo ovakvo završi. ironija je što zapravo oboje želimo biti sami u svojoj kući, samo što nam se razlikuju putevi kako to postići. Sada kakvo je stanje ne mogu plaćati podstanarstvo i duple režije i još štedjeti za novu kuću.

----------


## newa

A da li si probao razgovarati sa njom o tvojim idejama za stambenu štednju?
Činjenica je da ti mama neće vječno živjeti i da će ta kuća jednog dana pripasti tebi-valjda.

I šta ona kaže da li bi mogla živjeti sa vama ako bi se tvoja mama preselila  u svoj kutak?

Ipak bi bila tu da pričuva dijete, da skuha...

A možda će sa vremenom vidjeti da nije baš lako živjeti sama sa malim djetetom, i ako postoji imalo ljubavi prema tebi, možda izgladite situaciju.

Vidim da je tebi teško i da ti nju još voliš i da ti sve ovo jako teško pada.

Dobro je to što ćeš dijete viđati svaki dan.

Samo hrabro!!!!
 :Love:

----------


## sorciere

sklonija sam vjerovati verziji tileo02.
u ovoj priči nema čak ni sivila. sve je crno-bijelo.

----------


## NATTIE2

> Odlučio sam da je pustim da proba sama. Ona će mi dovoditi dijete kada ide na posao i pokupiti ga kada ide s posla.


Ovako, dok dijete ne navrši godinu dana, zahtjev za razvod braka može podnijeti samo supruga!!! Ukoliko "pustiš da sama proba", to znači da će dijete živjeti s majkom, a običaj je pri dodjeli djeteta da se djetetu ne mijenja dotadašnje prebivalište što znači da će u konačnici ostati s majkom, a tebi će biti određeni susreti i viđanja! Predlažem da u vremenu kad čuvaš dijete, odeš u CZSS i prijaviš sve socijalnoj radnici koja će te savjetovati, a sam dolazak s djetetom potvrđuje činjenicu da ga čuvaš u to doba. Možda su sve to samo trzavice, možda nisu....ja sam uvijek stajališta kad je ovakva priča, da tu nema ljubavi s jedne strane i da takav brak ne treba spašavati. Kako ne bi bio kasnije iznenađen situacijom, odmah odi u CZSS da te supruga ne pretekne i izloži tamo svoju priču koju ćeš kasnije teško demantirati.

Bez obzira koliko ona bila loša supruga i možda ti se čini da je i loša majka, smatram da dijete treba ostati s majkom za koju sam sigurna da ima i svoju stranu priče....i oprosti na skepticizmu, ali čula sam mnoge očeve kako ovako govore o svojim suprugama, a da je priča bila totalno drukčija.

----------


## pino

Znaci, zena ce otici sama u podstanare? U tom slucaju mi se cini da ste kao zajednica (ti+ona) financijski na istom, samo nece ici iz tvojeg dzepa, nego iz njezinog. 

Ja bih na tvom mjestu ipak pokusala ici s zenom u podstanare - barem na neko vrijeme. Mislim da bi to njoj pokazalo da ti je zaista jako jako puno stalo do nje, jer postoji ta nesigurnost koga ti zapravo vise volis i ta gesta bi kod nje kotirala jako visoko, sigurna sam. Podstanarstvo je po definiciji samo privremeno rjesenje. Mislim da vam je bolje - a posebno za dijete - da pokusate sacuvati brak prije nego sto bude prekasno. Tko zna kakva ce biti situacija kroz godinu-dvije. Reci, idem s tobom, ali znaj da moram mami dati tot kuna mjesecno. 

Meni je u biti u cijeloj prici najvise zao tvoje mame. I ja imam mamu koja je sama, a ja sam pola svijeta daleko; moji su se rastali kad sam imala 6 godina i ona me je odgojila na maloj placi. Ona je nasla utjehu u crkvi. Moj dragi i ona jedno drugoga ne mogu smisliti, i ako ona dodje u posjetu, oni su u stanju niti rijeci reci jedno drugome mjesecima. Zajednicki zivot je nemoguc. I jedan i drugi odvojeno su ok osobe, i volim i jedno i drugo, ali oni kao kombinacija - zaboravi. Dragi bi radije gladovao nego zivio s njom i nema tog novca koji bi on platio da ju ne mora vidit i cut. Nema tog nacina na koji se jedno ili drugo moze promijeniti da se prihvate. Mene to boli, ali sta cu. Ona si je sad nasla drustvo u crkvi. Mislim da bi i tvoja mama radije da ne zivi s tobom, nego da bude uzrok rastavi. Mozda mozes popricati s njom o cijeloj situaciji. 

Takodjer, ja na tvojem mjestu ne bih sutila ako ti zena nesto kaze, nego pokusala komunicirati. Reci joj zasto ti se cini da njezina ideja nije dobra, kao da razmisljas na glas - "ako napravimo ovo, onda ce biti jedno, drugo i trece", bez uvreda, naziva, emocija itd, samo logicni slijed uzrok-posljedica. 

Teatralije koje si spomenuo su nezrele, da, ali i njih razumijem. Ponekad se covjek, s pravom ili bez, ovisno koliko mu je voda dosla do grla, ponasa djetinjasto i govori gluposti. Ali gle, iako ljude tesko mozes mijenjati iz duse, mozes primjerom/kvocanjem/pogodnom primjedbom jako puno utjecati na to kako cete komunicirati i kako ce se ona ponasati, jer su i teatralije jedan (nezreli) oblik komunikacije. Govori ti osoba koja je prije 10 godina isto imala razne ispade i koju je dragi na taj nacin - mukotrpan i dugotrajan - "odgojio". Ili smo oboje jednostavno sazrili.

U svakom slucaju, cini mi se da je najbolje da ako zelis ostati kao full-time otac u zivotu djeteta, da podjes za zenom, bar na godinu-dvije.

----------


## angie

tvoja zena mi se cini tako egoisticna, po tvojoj prici, i samo misli sto njoj treba...grozno
cak ide tako daleko da te ucjenjuje necim sto jako volis..sin i mama

Nekako kao da si razapet između tri strane, najmanje mislis na svoje potrebe...
Mozda treba lupiti 'sakom' od stol i kazati dosta...samo nagadam!

Ako bas zagusti moze se traziti vjestacenje strucnog tima...ako ti ona zeli oduzeti dijete

Zelim ti sve najbolje i da to rijesis uspjesno!  :Grin:

----------


## fjora

ja se isto pitam o čemu se tu radi, da li je ta žena tako negativna ili cijela situacija djelovala na nju, da li njoj dolazi "neće mene nitko z..." dok tvoja mama šuti i marljivo radi po kući, ili tu dolazi do obostrane prepirke, žena neće ništa raditi ? - pa zašto onda mora raditi kad je sinčiću 10 mjeseci - morala se ranije vratiti na posao sa porodiljskog?
ako nešto nikako ne funkcionira - zašto to forsirati (život u zajednici), možda je bolje biti siromašan, ali miran u podstanarima , ili barem probati drugačiji život, pa ako se ni tada ništa ne promjeni najlakše se rastati, ako je žena totalno nezainteresirana za brigu o djetetu te kućanskim poslovima kako to da se odlučila sama brinuti o djetetu i imati svoje kućanstvo ?  kako je mama zamislila svoju starost bez mirovine? da li je ti kao obrtnik možeš zaposliti ili barem uplaćivati da stekne pravo na mirovinu? od kuda će žena namaknuti sredstva za samostalan život sa sinom - ako će ona moći sama kako nemožete vas dvoje? ako je ona stvarno tako negativna i nema više smisla išta pokušavati svakako te podržavam da raskineš taj brak.

----------


## sorciere

ma meni tu puno toga nije jasno...

tata radi ČETIRI posla - kad radi, ako nije "blokiran" pa ne donese ni kunu po par mjeseci... uz ta ČETIRI posla - on se STALNO brine za sina... mama je skoro pa komad namještaja (ne vidiš, ne čuješ, samo radi i šuti). on je vezan za nju, ali zapravo nije... 

žena jedina ima stalni prihod, očito se ranije vratila raditi (pitam se zašto!?)... itd... 

tata je idealan - ona je grozna. 

halo?

----------


## Sun

a kad žena napiše takav post gdje je ona žrrtva, a on gad eee onda je to sasvim jasno i razumljivo  :/ 

Zar je tako teško pružit podršku čovjeku kojem se nakupilo i došao se izjadati?

----------


## mamma san

> a kad žena napiše takav post gdje je ona žrrtva, a on gad eee onda je to sasvim jasno i razumljivo  :/ 
> 
> Zar je tako teško pružit podršku čovjeku kojem se nakupilo i došao se izjadati?


potpisujem. I moram reći da me svojim stavovima neki na ovom forumu ponekad silno razočaraju.  :/

----------


## tileo02

A možda je u pitanju postporađajna depresija kod žene.

Ja mogu samo reći da se svaka žena osjeća jadno uz idealiziranu mamu i osjeća da sve što učini ne može biti toliko dobro kao ono što učini mama.

Nisam shvatila po čemu je konkretno tvoja žena tako loša, osim toga što 
se bori za sebe i svoje dijete. Što konkretno kod nje ne valja, i osim toga što želi svoj život sa svojom obitelji, a ne da sluša tvoju mamu ?

----------


## Zdenka2

Što konkretno ne valja kod žene koja tuče svekrvu, fizički nasrće na muža, kaže da mrzi dijete i ništa ne radi u kući?

U ovoj raspravi pojavljuju se teze koje svjedoče o tome da je osjetljivost na agresiju i nasilje u obitelji ideološki obojena, drugim riječima da postoji spolna diskriminacija u tom pitanju. Kad se neka žena požali na agresiju, prijevaru, ravnodušnost muža, svi su na njezinoj strani: Bori se, odbaci ga, što će ti takav itd. Tata77 nije ni blizu takve unisone podrške. Čovjek je smireno i suvislo iznio svoju situaciju i potražio razumni savjet. Iz svake njegove rečenice izbija odgovornost prema svima u toj situaciji. On radi jako puno da bi sve zadovoljio. Prema majci je odgovoran i ne može je ostaviti na cjedilu budući da je ona invalid i uopće nema prihoda. (ili vi mislite da može, da je može šutnuti i zaboraviti, kao što bi to htjela njegova žena?) On je stvorio mogućnost da se nađe kompromisno rješenje kojem bi se u situaciji u kakvoj jesu svi trebali prilagoditi, ako imaju imalo razuma. I zapela mi je za oko jedna njegova rečenica koja meni govori sve: A samo sam htio imati obitelj, koju nikad nisam imao.

Zašto je žena otišla raditi? Zato što je to htjela – za dijete se nevoljko brine, odnosno sve poslove u kući i oko djeteta obavlja svekrva, a za to je od snahe nekoliko puta dobila nagradu u vidu udaraca. (Kako biste reagirale da je neka žena napisala da muž tuče njezinu majku?) Žena je rekla da mrzi dijete i da joj je ono upropastilo život. Na muža je isto fizički, agresivno nasrtala. Ne želi razgovarati, ne želi kompromis, želi samo da bude onako kao ona hoće i nikako drugačije. A što ona zapravo hoće? Jesu li njezine želje realne i uzima li ona u obzir ljude koji postoje oko nje? Hoće da mama njezinog muža nestane, da zaborave da ona postoji i da joj treba pomoći da ne skapa sama. Kad bi se to dogodilo ona bi postala topla žena i nježna majka? Ja mislim da ne bi. Činjenice pokazuju da ne voli ni muža ni dijete. Ona je nezadovoljna svime – trenutno je to nezadovoljstvo kanalizirala prema svekrvi, dijelom i prema mužu. Zapitajte se, prema kome će se njezino nezadovoljstvo i agresivnost usmjeriti kad bude živjela sama s djetetom?

Nažalost, mislim da supruga tate77 nije osoba za koju bi se trebalo boriti i sad još čvršće mislim ono što sam i ranije napisala.

----------


## sorciere

> I moram reći da me svojim stavovima neki na ovom forumu ponekad silno razočaraju.  :/


i mene. jer dijeliti nešto na "mušku" i "žensku" podršku - nije u redu. isto tako - nije u redu kad se ovako ružno priča o bračnim partnerima (neovisno o spolu). priča nikad nije crno-bijela.  

meni je bitnija (ne)dosljednost:

_Da, znam da sam vezan uz mamu i ona je to znala prije braka._ 

_Ne bih rekao da sam vezan za mamu, prije da se osjećam odgovoran za nju._

----------


## mendula

Zdenka2, svaka čast!  :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

> meni je bitnija (ne)dosljednost:
> 
> _Da, znam da sam vezan uz mamu i ona je to znala prije braka._ 
> 
> _Ne bih rekao da sam vezan za mamu, prije da se osjećam odgovoran za nju._


Ja tu vidim samo dosljednost, jer ove dvije rečenice povezuje jedna te ista stvar, a to je *odgovornost*. Tata77 je za mamu vezan prije svega odgovornošću, a onda i normalnom sinovskom ljubavi, nema tu nikakve patologije. Njegova žena je i prije braka znala da mu je majka invalid i da nema nikakvog izvora prihoda, dakle da se on mora brinuti za nju. Samo joj valjda smeta to što je muž ostao dosljedan svojoj odgovornosti, uz sve ostale stvari koje je smetaju u obiteljskom životu, braku i majčinstvu.

----------


## ciciban

*tata 77*,kazes,da imate SOLIDNU KUCU KOJA JE SREDJENA.Morate ti i tvoja mama _izvagati_ i odlucuti se hocete li solidnu kucu koja je sredjena ili cete SOLIDAN ZIVOT KOJI JE SREDJEN! Mijenjajte kucu za dva stana i pogledajte u buducnost:
U jednom stanu vasa mala sretna porodica,tu je sve VASE,nista nije MOJE ili TVOJE.
A u drugom tvoja mama pije kafu sa novom komsinicom,i jedva ceka da komsinica ode pa da ona svom dragom unuku ,koji sretno zivi sa svojom mamom i tatom na drugom kraju grada,pocne plesti(strikati)dzemper...mozda i neki simpa dedek bude u komsiluku,mozda se baki vrati osmijeh na lice!


Nemoj da se sazaljevas,jer nemas vremena,nemas ti vremena ni za ovakva razmisljanja:
...mogao bi otici sa zenom u stan,ali znam da to nije rjesenje....za taj novac bi radije uplacivao stambenu pa KASNIJE imao svoj stan ili kucu.KAD KASNIJE ? NEMA KASNIJE! Tvoja porodica pati.

Ja te ne sazaljevam,trgni se i daj buducnost svojoj porodici,hebes solidnu kucu  :Love:  


Tvoj zadniji post sastoji se iz tri dijela,ukratko:
-osjecam se odgovoran za mamu
-sud
-MZ jos jako volim

Kreni redom:presjeci pupcanu vrpcu,i pusti mamu da uziva u svom zivotu-i starost moze biti lijepa!!!  :Heart:  
  Sud je suvisan ako procitas sta si na kraju napisao,a to je:
 MZ jos jako volim  :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

Zdenka2, potpisujem te u svakoj tvojoj riječi.   :Smile:  

Tata77, onaj konkretni savjet koji si tražio a vezano uz skrbništvo djeteta, mislim da ti je dala Nattie2.   :Smile:  

U svakom slučaju, želim ti, da bez obzira koju odluku donio, da je doneseš sa razumom.   :Smile:

----------


## lavache

> *tata 77*,kazes,da imate SOLIDNU KUCU KOJA JE SREDJENA.Morate ti i tvoja mama _izvagati_ i odlucuti se hocete li solidnu kucu koja je sredjena ili cete SOLIDAN ZIVOT KOJI JE SREDJEN! Mijenjajte kucu za dva stana i pogledajte u buducnost:
> U jednom stanu vasa mala sretna porodica,tu je sve VASE,nista nije MOJE ili TVOJE.
> A u drugom tvoja mama pije kafu sa novom komsinicom,i jedva ceka da komsinica ode pa da ona svom dragom unuku ,koji sretno zivi sa svojom mamom i tatom na drugom kraju grada,pocne plesti(strikati)dzemper...mozda i neki simpa dedek bude u komsiluku,mozda se baki vrati osmijeh na lice!
> 
> 
> Nemoj da se sazaljevas,jer nemas vremena,nemas ti vremena ni za ovakva razmisljanja:
> ...mogao bi otici sa zenom u stan,ali znam da to nije rjesenje....za taj novac bi radije uplacivao stambenu pa KASNIJE imao svoj stan ili kucu.KAD KASNIJE ? NEMA KASNIJE! Tvoja porodica pati.
> 
> Ja te ne sazaljevam,trgni se i daj buducnost svojoj porodici,hebes solidnu kucu  
> ...


  :Klap:

----------


## tileo02

Bilo bi lijepo čuti i ženinu stranu priče.
Nažalost, iz iskustva znam da takav trokut jedva, teško ili nikako ne funkcionira i da svi pate.

----------


## sorciere

> Ja tu vidim samo dosljednost


ja ne. riječ "znam" nema isto značenje kao i  "ne bih rekao".

----------


## a zakaj

ma sorciere, tu stvarno nema ozbiljne nedosljednosti.
'vezanost' za majku je tako siroka i viseznacna kategorija da svatko od nas moze istodobno argumentirano tvrditi i da je vezan i da nije vezan. Ja sigurno mogu.

u ovoj situaciji s tatom77, cak i ako situacija nije u potpunosti onakava kakvom ju je on opisao, ne vidim odakle vam materijala da zakljucujete da je upravo suprotna?

----------


## stray_cat

koliko ja kuzim tata bas nema ambicija da se odvoji od vlastite mame, po cijenu gubitka partnerice

zivo me zanima koja je situacija predhodila situaciji da je njegova zena nasrnula fizicki na njegovu mamu, kakva ju je situacija natjerala da izjavi da ce se ubit skup sa djertetom. nekak si nemrem zamislit zenu koja iz cistog mira za vrijeme rucka onak odjednom veli, ja cu se ubit...

meni je ovo ispeglana muska verzija situacije

----------


## Ivana2

ciciban,   :Klap:

----------


## AdioMare

Zanimljivo mi je i to kako tata77 ne iznosi *stavove svoje majke*, i njeno viđenje situacije. Ona je opisana kao zemaljski anđeo! 
Nikako ne mogu iz priče izuzeti važnost *njenog* viđenja situacije, jer i ona je sudionik nesretnog trokuta i mada nije s njima u braku, nije potpuno prirodno niti da živi s njima kao da je u braku ako *svi* to ne žele.
Čak i više od onoga što kaže žena, interesiralo bi me ono što sinu *savjetuje majka u ovoj kriznoj situaciji*, pa valjda su ona i sin razgovarali o tome? Bilo bi smiješno i glupo da nisu, jer tata77 je opisao kako vidi svoju suprugu kao histeričnu i agresivnu ženu, sebe kao požrtvovnog i realnog muža, a majka je automatski dobila status nedodirljive. 
Interesantno mi je i to, što je osoba koja tako inteligentno piše (savršeno, ni u jednom trenutku ne bacivši sumnju na svoje postupke ili postupke svoje majke, dakle ne preispitujući se niti u jednoj napisanoj rečenici) previdjela ponašanje svoje supruge prije braka, jer tako *tešku i nestalnu narav* je nemoguće ne detektirati - osim ako si zaista sklopio brak preko noći.
Pa, kako? Supruga odložila vjenčanicu i krenula u svoj manijakalni pohod?
Ono što je meni ovdje jedino sigurno (kao da će sutra svanuti novi dan) je *da je supruga jedno nesretno stvorenje koje svojim očajničkim  potezima* - slažem se - na *ekstremni način alarmira svojem suprugu da nešto ide k vragu.*Zašto je suprug gluh i slijep? Zašto vidi samo ono što si je zacrtao? Nije li to ograničeno? Svijet koji je tako savršeno zamislio supruga se drznula zaustaviti? A taman se uljuljkao...
Kako je moguće da jedno inteligentno biće ne uvaži želju svoje žene (s kojom je nakon braka postao jedno) i fizički se odvoji od svoje majke jer je to jedino rješenje? Pa skrbiti o nekomu se može i na drugom kraju grada. 
Osim što je *sam, za oboje* odlučio izbivati iz kuće (po meni raditi 4 posla znači od jutra do mraka) cijeli dan, za oboje je odlučio da želi veći stan, stambenu štednju, zidove ovakve, onakve...
Možda ona želi gledati svojeg supruga, a ne svekrvu? 
I tko je može kriviti radi toga? Trebaju li se rastati radi majke?
Financijska obveza sina prema majci (u ovoj situaciji) prestaje  kod tanjura variva i tople sobe. Kome treba više kada je sreća sina u pitanju?
Ako i sama stanujem u podstanarskoj sobici, svojoj majci ne bih mogla pružiti više. Toliko o nekakvim basnoslovnim financijskim potrebama majke na drugoj strani.

Ako, pak, supruga tate77 dobije dijagnozu, onda joj više nego ikada treba podrška i ljubav njenog supruga, a ne rastava braka. 
U dobru i u zlu, zar ne?

Tko od vas voli živjeti u zajedništvu? Nitko. 
Neka se razdvoje. Ako je to način da se brak održi i izađe iz ove krize, ja bih svom sinu rekla da pusti mene kraju. Iznajmila bih svoju kuću i otišla u dom za stare i nemoćne.
Njima bih prepustila da sa svojim primanjima, brakom i djetetom čine kako im volja. Ja im ne bih bila kamen spoticanja. Osim ako bi patologija bila u pitanju?

Dozvolila sam si detaljnije analizirati ovaj slučaj bračne krize jer do sada nisam niti jedan koji je potpisala žena, tako da se kod mene ne može govoriti o spolnoj diskriminaciji. Ja sam njih sve uzela na razmatranje.

----------


## AdioMare

Zanimljivo je i kako tata77 reagira samo na komentare u svoju korist - zahvalom na podršci.
One koji sumnjaju u njegovu crno-bijelu verziju ne pokušava razuvjeravati.
Očito je on, kao i uvijek do sada, odlučio u ime svih. Nevažno što nije u korist svih.

----------


## Sretna Mama

> Činjenica je da je još uvijek jako volim i ne bih želio da ovo ovakvo završi. ironija je što zapravo oboje želimo biti sami u svojoj kući, samo što nam se razlikuju putevi kako to postići. Sada kakvo je stanje ne mogu plaćati podstanarstvo i duple režije i još štedjeti za novu kuću.


Uliječem ovdje s brda sdola.... 
Ne pripadam na ovaj podforum al eto naletila na temu..

Imate veliku kući i kojoj zivi tvoja majka, a koja ce pripasti tebi... pa neznam zasto moras stedjeti za drugu kucu. Duple rezije su najmanji problem za spas braka, Sredi joj dio kuće u kojoj ce ona zivjeti ili vi , uglavnom da svatko ima svoj ključ od svojih vrata. Vjerujem da tvoja zena samo to zeli.. razgovarajte sto bi bilo najpametnije, a ne vuci na svoju stranu, pokusajte naci kompromis.. razgovarajte ali BEZ tvoje majke.. iako je ona bajna i krasna ona je treća u vasem braku koji se takoreći raspada.. 
Ako je volis kao sto govoris ...poslusaj je sto njoj smeta i zasto pokazuje agresiju, i zasto je nezadovoljna, razlog postoji...

----------


## tata77

> ma meni tu puno toga nije jasno...
> 
> tata radi ČETIRI posla - kad radi, ako nije "blokiran" pa ne donese ni kunu po par mjeseci... uz ta ČETIRI posla - on se STALNO brine za sina... mama je skoro pa komad namještaja (ne vidiš, ne čuješ, samo radi i šuti). on je vezan za nju, ali zapravo nije... 
> 
> žena jedina ima stalni prihod, očito se ranije vratila raditi (pitam se zašto!?)... itd... 
> 
> tata je idealan - ona je grozna. 
> 
> halo?


Da, radim 4 posla u isto vrijeme, iako to mnogi ne bi nazvali poslom, a ponekad se i meni tako čini. U očima države sam na birou i to već 15 mjeseci. Kad sam rekao da sam obrtnik to sam i mislio, s time da nisam vlasnik obrta. Vlasnik je moj prijatelj i do prije godinu dana smo radili zajedno. Radili smo web design i ostale prateće usluge. On je tražio i dogovarao poslove, a ja sam izrađivao web stranice kod kuće. Posao je išao loše i on je odustao prije godnu dana, ali nismo ugasili obrt, nego sam ja preuzeo i traženje posla i izradu, ukratko sve. Sve što zaradim uzimam sebi, a njemu dajem samo da plati porez na obrt. Ove godine je posao dosta dobro krenuo, jer sam se i ja usavršio tako da sada mogu napraviti web stranice kakve god klijent treba. Imam mnogo drugih ideaj i projekata koje bi započeo, ali trenutno nemam vremena. 

Moj drugi posao je honorarni posao za jednu kinesku tvrtku za koju prodajem njihove proizvode po cijeloj europi. Radim isključivo na proviziju. Kad sam krenuo s time sve mi je izgledalo sjajno, međutim išlo je jako teško u početku. Danas je teško prodati nešto nekome i za 10 kuna, a kamoi robe za 30-40000 USD. Tek u posljednjih 6-7 mjeseci posao je krenuo donekle i stim sam poslom zaradio oko 4500 USD u godini dana. 

Treći posao je da za jednu veliku trgovinu ponekad radim "outsourcing" nekih proizvoda. Za taj sam posao bio siguran da će ići fantastično, međutim bilo je to previše faktora na koje nisam mogao utjecati. Bilo je tu nešto novaca, ali više brige. 

Četvrti posao je otvaranje mog vlastitog obrta koji bi trebao kroz nekih mjesec dana profunkcionirati i moj plan je da krenem s jednim velikim internet projektom. Pošto nemam love da zaposlim par ljudi odmah u startu moram krenuti sam. 

Još jedan posao koji sam često radio je i snimanje svatova subotom. To sam radi 9 godina i prestao sam prošle godie, jer sam htio subotu provesti s obitelji, a i 9 godina snimanja tuđih slavlja i veselica dopizdi. 

Sve u svemu zarađujem neki novac, ali problem je što primanja nisu redovita, tako da ne mogu si ništa isplanirati koliko ću zaraditi ovaj mjesec. 

Moja supruga radi u državnoj službi i ima oko 5000 kuna plać koju dobije svak mjesec. Plaća svoj kredit za auto i još jedan manji kredit (oko 1500 kn zajedno). Kućne režije uglavnom ne plaća već kupuje za sina hranu i pelene i ostalo. Kad hoće kupi si cipele, odjeću i ostalo što želi. Nikad joj to nisam branio niti želim braniti. 

Za sina se stignem brinuti jer sam zapostavio sve druge stvari, umjesto da noću spavam ja radim do 2-3 sata ujutro. Radim i vikendima i praznicima. prednost mi je ta što mogu raditi od kuće ali ipak najozbiljniji posao napravim kada dođem u ured.  Ona je išla raditi kad je mali imao 6 mjeseci, jer joj posao nije težak i jer porodiljni bi drugih 6 mjeseci iznosio dosta manje od njene plaće, a i zato jer je dijete imao tko čuvati.

----------


## sorciere

nisi napisao kad imaš vremena za ženu.

----------


## a zakaj

ovo je sadguranje nosa u tudje zivote, ali kad je tako krenulao...
tko placa speceraj za tebe, zenu i mamu (ako ona kupuje za dijete)?
Da li je isla raditi nakon 6 mj. jer je to zeljela, ili ste se zajedno usuglasili da bi to bilo korisno zbog njene place?

----------


## tileo02

Meni se čini da je daljnje seciranje besmisleno. Priča logično ima dvije strane, ali drugu stranu ne znamo.
Tata 77 bez sumnje ima dobre namjere, ali u suštini ne razumije svoju ženu ni njezine potrebe. 
Dvije stvari bodu u oči. Koja to grozna, neodgovorna majka ostavlja dijete od 6 mjeseci na brigu svekrvi da bi išla raditi i zaraditi  tu plaću koja im osigurava egzistenciju ? Stvarno je grozna. 
Sigruno je sva sretna i bezbrižna išla raditi znajući da je dijete u sigurnim rukama, ali činjenica je da djetetu u toj dobi još uvijek treba samo mama.
Osim toga, tko se bavi s djetetom dok tate nema kod kuće, ostatak dana kad mama nije na poslu, i noću ? Svekrva, dok mama čita novine ?Prilično nevjerojatno. Dijete od 10 mjeseci zahtjeva puno brige i pažnje pa koliko god netko bio loša majka, a i najlošija majka ima majčinski instinkt. 
Ma, dalo bi se puno još puno nagađati oko ove teme, ali nekako vjerujem da toj ženi ipak nije lako.

----------


## tata77

> nisi napisao kad imaš vremena za ženu.


Za svoju ženu sm uvijek imao vremena. kad ona radi drugu smjenu, ja bih išao na posao tek oko deset sati. To vrijeme sam bio sa suprugom i sinom. Obično se vratim kući oko 3-4 sata. Tada preuzmem malog i igramo se ili odemo u šetnju. Svaku večer kupamo dijete i u ovih 10 mjeseci mislim da sam samo dva-tri puta propustio kupanje. Mama se povuče u svoju sobu oko pola osam do osam i onda smo sami i imamo vremena za sebe. Skoro svaku nedjelju provedemo zajedno cijeli dan, osim kada ona ode s malim kod svoje mame, onda ja dođem u ured raditi. prošlo ljeto u osmom mjesecu smo otišli supruga i ja na more na 5 dana, jer sam vidio da joj treba odmor, a i meni je trebao. Dijete su čuvale obje bake. Dva dana kod moje mame, a tri kod njene. Supruga kada radi često kada ide s posla skrene do mene u ured i popijemo kavu zajedno ili kupimo što nam treba. 

Kad je bil trudna nekih 6 mjeseci totalno sam se maknuo iz ureda i od onda sam radio od kuće da budem što više uz nju. Dva-tri puta tjedno idemo na fitness zajedno, malog okupamo ranije, a baka ga stavi spavati.

kako za sve to imam vremena? Sve drugo sam stavio po strani. S društvom nisam izašao nakon što je zatrudnila. kad je bila trudna oko 4 mjeseca, morala je ostati u bolnici ko 6 dana zbog manjih komplikacija. Dolazio sam kod nje u posjete svaku dan dva puta, a ponekad i tri puta. 

Kad god je išla na redovite trudničke preglede, uvijek sam išao s njom i strpljivo čekao u čekaonici s ostalim trudnicama. Nisam tamo baš viđao druge tate. Pokušavao sam biti s njom kada god je to bilo moguće da joj budem i podrška, ali sve je to uzalud bilo jer sam fulao i jednoj stvari: Nisam uspio razdvojiti nas i mamu. I sada kada to kinačno mogu, nju to više ne zanima. 

Niti sam ja savršen, niti je moja mama svetica nit moja žena vještica. Sada kada gledam na sve probleme, čini mi se da su to jednostavno krive okolnosti. Moj san od malih nogu je imati svoju firmu i veliku obitelj. 

Moja mama je imali drugačija očekivanja, ja drugačija a supruga isto tako. Mama je mislilia da će uz snaju dobiti i prijateljicu za razgovor uz kavu, a ja sam joj rekao da to zaboravi. 

Prije dolaska supruge u kuću, mama i ja smo nekako funkcionirali. kad je supruga došla, pokušali smo se što više njoj prilagoditi. iako ja volim začinjenija jela, počela su se kuhati laganija jela. Kuća se promijenila, neki su zidovi srušeni, stavljene su zavjese koje su se suprugi sviđale. Supruga i ja smo birali novu kuhinju, novi stil sa stolicama, novu boju za zidove i sl. Pošto imamo i veliku okućnicu od oko 1000 m2 posadili smo i mali voćnjak, nabavili mačka po njenoj želji, a o kojem se sada ja brinem.

Kad mi je njen tata rekao prije svatova da se čuvam da je ona zajeba... shvatio sam to kao šalu. I njeni roditelji su isto veliki faktor. Kada sam išao kod njih razgovarati i objasniti nam što nam se dešava i da oni pokušaju s njom razgovarati dobio sam odgovor tipa: ti si pametniji i popusti joj. U prošlu subotu sam razgovarao sa suprugom i dogovorili smo se da ostanemo u kući još neko vrijeme, da ću ja mamu i nas razdvojiti, tj. napraviti joj mali stan u dvorištu i da će mo uplatiti dvije stambene štednje i za dvije godine podići brzi kredit i prodati kuću i kupiti kuću u gradu. Dan kasnije otišla je kod svojih i kad se vratila promijenil priču, da on to ne želi već da ide u stan i da nosi dijete sa sobom.

----------


## sorciere

> Niti sam ja savršen, niti je moja mama svetica nit moja žena vještica.


*to* te ja pitam...

----------


## tata77

> ovo je sadguranje nosa u tudje zivote, ali kad je tako krenulao...
> tko placa speceraj za tebe, zenu i mamu (ako ona kupuje za dijete)?
> Da li je isla raditi nakon 6 mj. jer je to zeljela, ili ste se zajedno usuglasili da bi to bilo korisno zbog njene place?


Špeceraj obično kupujem ja i to obično budu dvije velike kupovine mjesečno, a za malog se kupuje kad mu treba. Ukoliko trenutno nemam dovoljno novaca onda osnovne stvari koje kupuješ svai dan uzimam u lokalnoj trgovini na "teku" pa platim kada dobijem novce. Ukoliko sam baš u škripcu posudim 200-300 kuna od prijatelja. Najveći račun u kući je telefon i to iznosi oko 800 kn mjesečni jer mi treba zbog interneta od kojeg i živim. za malog kupujemo u DM-u i skupljamo kupone, pa čekamo kad ja dobijem novce pa kupimo više stvari i iskoristimo popust od 15%. 

Ona od svoje plaće plaća kredite (oko 1500 kn) gorivo za svoj auto, stvari za dijete i ostalo joj ostaje za nju. Ako ona ima novaca a ja baš taj tren nemam onda uzmem od nje. 

Raditi je išla jer je to htijela. Ja sam isto bio za to, ali ne zbog novaca jer sam smatrao da će joj biti bolje na poslu među ljudima, a naš sin je čvrst momak (ima već 11 kg) i već pomalo hoda. Ona radi kao nastavnica u školi i nekad ima dva-tri sata a nekad i više.

----------


## tata77

Još jednu stvar. Njeni isto jako vole malog i njena mama mu često kupi neku sitnicu, kapu, majicu, bodić ili papuče i moja supruga kad se vrati kući uvijek ponosno kaže vidi što mu je baka kupila. Primjetim da moja mama bude tužna onda jer mu ona ne može ništa kupiti, a to onda i mene rastuži. ne znak kako će to izgledati kada mali bude stariji, pa vidi da mu jedna baka kupi sladoled, a druga ne. 

Jednom prilikom sam ja mami dao 200 kn da da malom za cipele. Supruzi sam rekao da je mama dobila nešto novaca od svoje sestre.

----------


## ina33

Uh, tata77,   :Love: . Ne mogu komentirati izjave tvoje žene o trudnoći, niti fizičke ispade nasilja (MM i ja godinama pokušavamo doći do djeteta na koji god način, tako da mi je taj dio... mislim malo teže shvatljiv), ali znaj da se brakovi raspadaju zbog života u zajednici koji uvijek krene onako lagano - samo privremeno i logički dok se ne smisli fin. konstrucija - pa to privremeno traje, a ono što je trebalo bit trajno (brak) se raspadne. Život se sastoji od svakodnevnih malih stvari. Moja sveki je divna i nikad se nismo posvađali, ali meni je život kod njih u stanu bio istinska patnja, najgori period života, i nijedna bolnica i ništa mi se s tim ne mogu usporedit (a bilo je toga jer liječimo neplodnost) jer sam tip koji cijeni svoju intimu, i ljepši mi je definitivno bio period života u studentskom domu u sobi od valjda 10 kvadrata od čega je mojih bilo 5, nego u stanu sa sveki. A ti ljudi su bili prema meni divni, nisu naporni, baš naprotiv, samo to su ti doslovno nespojivi svjetovi i ja mislim da mlado i staro u zajednici nemaju što radit u današnje doba. Mislim, možda OK ako je izvedivo imat odvojen ulaz i odvojeno dvorište, ali ako se mama povuče u osam navečer, pa ne ostaje vam baš puno sati u danu za biti zajedno. Brak moje mame i mog tate se skoro raspao zbog toga što je mamina mama živjela s njima (isto je imala težak život - izgubila muža u 30.-toj godini, odškolovala i othranila u ex Jugi svoje dvije kćeri - none je radila, bila je učiteljica u školi). Moja mama i njena mama imale su često trzavice oko gluposti tipa što će se kuhat taj dan i sl. i nije to baš doprinijelo harmoniji u domu, ako znaš na što mislim. Tako da sam ja zbog svoje "obiteljske anamneze" kategorički protiv života u zajednici, ma rađe 5 kredita nego zajedno, sve što je dulje od 6 mjeseci zajedničkog života, ne znam.... Bojim se da su njih dvije (tvoja mama i tvoja žena) krenule s različitih polova, mislim, očekivanje tvoje mame da joj snaha bude prijateljica s kojom će piti kavu... Ne ide to, bar ne u današnje doba. Puno sreće i mudrosti i snage ti želim   :Love: . Naravno, sve to isto ovisi od tipova ljudi, stjecaja okolnosti itd.

----------


## Zdenka2

Život je umjetnost mogućeg. Najljepše je kad mlada obitelj živi samostalno, stariji roditelji samostalno i kad svi imaju dostatne prihode, oko toga ćemo se lako složiti. Ali što ako to nije moguće? Ako treba prihvatit realnost u kojoj nije sve idealno? Treba li to prihvatiti i činiti sve da stvari budu što bolje ili postati agresivan i negirati realnost? Što učiniti s mamom koja uopće nema prihoda, dakle, potpuno je ovisna o sinu? Ja mislim da je tata 77 u poslovnoj i ostaloj situaciji u kojoj jesu, našao najbolje kompromisno rješenje i to u dogovoru sa suprugom, koja je kasnije odustala od tog dogovora. Taj tanjur juhe i topla soba se može riješiti ili tako kako je on riješio ili plaćanjem doma za starije osobe ili kupnjom/iznajmljivanjem stana za mamu uz obavezu kompletnog uzdržavanja stana i mame. Ja sam stekla dojam da je tata 77 učinio ono što je mogao i za sina i za suprugu i za mamu i za sebe.

----------


## Ivana2

Pa je li se može tvoja mama nekako zaposliti jer ovo sigurno utječe na njezino samopoštovanje?
 :/ 
Pokušajte kod obiteljskog savjetnika ili psihologa jer svi naši savjeti ovdje tapkaju u mraku.
 :/  Želi uzeti dijete i otići u stan - znači ne bježi od obveza.
Bolje pitajte stručnjake za obitelj.

----------


## ina33

Ne znam, ali znam samo da su se u mojoj okolini (prijatelji), stvari u braku počele opasno komplicirat u životu u zajednici - njih dvoje i malo dijete i baka. Nije bilo ni izdaleka ovako kako tata opisuje, ali od banalnih stvari je dolazilo do suza, nesporazuma, neprimjereno crnih misli itd. Radilo se o bolesnoj ženi za koju je snaha na racionalnoj osnovi znala da nema druge opcije i pristala je (naravno) na sve, ali im je svima svejedno bilo jako teško i između bračnih partnera su počeli malo otrovniji komentari, trajalo je kojih 4-5 mjeseci, iako su angažirali pomoć u kući i živjeli na dva odvojena kata. Moja je teza - ako je ikako moguće - odvojeno, ako privermeno nije moguće, onda uz jasan "exit scneario" koji bi relativno brzo trebao bit ostvariv, i uz puno razumijevanja od strane onoga u kući čijeg roditelja se živi prema bračnom partneru. A i tako će bit teško.

----------


## AdioMare

Netko će kroz neidealnu realnost trpjeti, a netko pokušati izvući maksimum. Zašto optuživati onoga tko to nije u stanju?
Općenito reagiramo drugačije, netko zrelije i odgovornije, netko malo manje. U braku smo zato da se nadopunjujemo.
Ništa nije nemoguće.
Gospođa majka ima svoju kuću. Taman ako je od strane snahe u tolikoj nemilosti, a ne želi da ona bude razlog zbog kojeg se sin rastao postoje mogućnosti :Shock: d one u kojoj će svoju kuću iznajmiti, a od rente plaćati trošak svog smještaja u domu; do one u kojoj će nekome s kime će sklopiti ugovor darovati svoju kuću u zamjenu za toplo i skuhano. Pri čemu neće biti u nemilosti ako ona i njen sin smatraju da jest.
Pitanje je samo što sin želi: ostati živjeti s majkom ili otići živjeti sa ženom? Zato mi je izuzetno važno kakvim očima majka gleda na sinove bračne probleme, a nemoguće je da ih ne vidi. Ona mu može puno olakšati- maknuti tu omču odgovornosti, jer očito se o omči radi.

----------


## ina33

Uh, a kako će bidna bakica gledati na to ako je očekivala da će sa snahom biti prijateljica i piti kave, ne znam... Sigurno nije sretna sa situacijom, blago rečeno, ali mislim da je ipak tu odluka na mlađima što i kako, sigurno je da se za bakicu treba skrbit, samo je pitanje kako. Nisam još upoznala bakicu koja bi rado prodala svoj stan, kuću i išla u dom i njene želje treba pošitvat, ali isto tako ne treba bit taoc situacije, po cijenu "glupih" financijskih odluka, osim ako nisu takve da će dovest obitelj u totalni bankrot. Mislim da ovako kako sad žive ne ide, bojim se, a i ako se svi opet primire, pitanje je vremena kad će situacija eskalirat, osim ako nemaju čeličnu disciplinu i kristalno jasne dogovore kako dalje. Naravno, sve ovo je lakše ovako napisati, pitala bih se ja što bi i kako u situaciji tate77, ali ja stvarno mislim da na duge staze zajednica snahe i sveki u istoj kući teško ide zajedno.

----------


## sorciere

koliko ta "bakica" ima godina? i da li je ona stvarno - bakica?

ako je tata*77* - pretpostavljam da on ima 30. ako je njegova mama radila 20 godina, a nema pravo na mirovinu...??

----------


## tata77

I ovaj post je otišao predaleko. Nije mi bila namjera ocrnjavati surpugu niti hvaliti sebe i svoju mamu. kao što sam rekao suprugu još uvijek volim i oženio sam se iz ljubavi. kada nam se rodio sin mislio sam da ću eksplodirati od sreće i nema toga što za njega ne bih napravio. Smatram se dobrim ocem i namjeravam sudjelovati što više mogu u njegovom odrastanju i životu. Meni kao dijetetu koje je ostalo bez oca je to često falilo. Sjećam se često kada su moji prijatelji se žalili na roditelje i braću i sestre, a meni je to bilo nepojmljivo. Nisam ih mogao razumijeti zašto to rade, zašto se svađaju s braćom i sestrama. Mog brata je ubio moj bratić iz puške kada je brat imao samo tri godine. Stric je bio milicioner i imao je oružje i bratić je uzeo pušku i moj brat mu je služio kao meta. Tužna činjenica je da za to nitko nije odgovarao. Stric je imao veze u sudu i policiji i nitko za to ubojstvo nije odgovarao. Pošto smo imali zajedničko dvorište, nekoliko puta me i ošamario i lupio nogom u guzicu kada bi mi lopta otišla na njegov travnjak. Taj čovjek za mene više ne postoji. On sada umire i kažu da se promjenio i da bi htio da mu ja oprostim, ali ja to ne mogu i neću. Moj otac je poginuo kada sam imao 6 godina od strujnog udara pred mojim očima i to kod susjeda kojem je nešto pomagao. 

Izgibiti muža i sina u roku od 6 mjeseci za neke bi majke bilo nemoguće podnijeti. Izdržala je sve to i brinula se za mene koliko je mogla. Mogla se je udati jer je imal 30 godina kada se to dogodilo, ali nije. Tko zna kakvog bi očuha dobio? Možda dobrog, a možda i ne. To što se ja sada osjećam odgovoran za nju nije ništa morbidno i nevjerojatno. 

Od 18 godine radim i uvijek sam prihvaćao izazove i upijao ono što će mi kasnije dobro doći. U bivšoj firmi sam dosta putovao. Bilo je to prije braka. Išao sam dva puta u Kinu i Hong Kong. Do tada se nikad nisam vozio avionom i iako mi nije bilo svejedno otići na drugi kraj svijeta, otišao sam jer sam smatrao da mi to iskustvo može samo kasnije pomoći.  Nisam išao tamo preko agencije pa da i bude sve izorganizirano. Bilo je trenutaka i kada su me htijeli opljačkati i slično. Kasnije sam proputovao cijelu Europu. U školi sam učio njemački a engleski sam naučio sam. Jedan škola stranih jezika mi je ostala dužna, pa ću upisati i tečaj španjolskog. Iako živim na selu ne smatram se zatucanom seljačinom. Od  kada sam izgubio oca i brata imam problema s mucanjem. Sada je to već puno manje, ali još ponekad "zapnem". Prije dvije godine letio sam u Pariz gdje sam morao održati kratko predavanje i predstavljanje firme za koju sam tada radio i hrvatskog tržišta općenito i to pred 300 ljudi i na engleskom. Nisam spavao danima prije toga jer sam se bojao da ću početi mucati i da će me svi ismijati, no međutim uspio sam.

Ne smatram svoj brak pogreškom, jer ipak imam divnog sina kojem ću nastojati biti najbolji tata na svijetu. 

Ne smatram ni da sam bio loš suprug. Dao sam sve od sebe kako bi se moja žena osjećala voljenom. Niti ju krivim za bilo što, osim što je od mene tražila da biram između nje ili mame. To je kao da vas netko pita koje dijete više volite. Uz malo žrtve i popuštanja s obje strane, mogli smo imati sve, samo što ona nije bila spremna na žrtvu. Brak je odricanje i davanje, a ja sam dao i odrekao sam koliko sam mogao. 

Pustit ću suprugu da ode sa našim sinom u stan. Neka isproba. Brinut ću se za sina da on što manje osjeti promjenu. Nastojati ću što više vremena provesti s njime. Isto tako želim ostati i prijatelj sa suprugom. Nisam u mogućnosti da padnem u depresiju i da se uništim alkoholom jer tada neću biti sinu od koristi. Želim da mu mogu pružiti sve što ja nisam imao, a najviše da budem dobar tata. 

Trenutno me je najviše strah da neću biti kraj njega u trenutku kada me on zatreba. Kada se probudi po noći jer je nešto ružno sanjao. 

Neznam, život ide dalje. Borac sam i sve sam do sada preživio. Preživjet ću i ovo. Nisam plakao od kada mi je poginuo brat. Rasplakao sam se prije par dana kada mi je supruga rekla da ide u stan  i da vodi malog. sada vidim da i ako se rastanemo i dalje mogu biti važan dio njegovog života, a i on mojeg.

Toliko od mene za sada. Hvala svim na podršci. A poruka onima koji misle da sam samo ocrnjavao svoju suprugu isprika, jer mi to nije bila namjera, bile su to emocije. Valjda sam trebao sve to netkome ispričati da mi bude lakše.

Sretno svima!

Poruka za odgovorne u udruzi Roda, ukoliko trebaju pomoć u svezi webstranica ili slično da mi se mogu obratiti.

----------


## ina33

Znam da mi nismo Amerika i da je to teško primjenjivo kod nas i sl., ali mi je zapela jedna rečenica u nekoj doktorskoj seriji za uši - umiruća majka daje savjete kćeri - jedan od savjeta je da ako upozna muškarca koji cijeni svoju majku da ga čuva kao suho zlato, ali ako upozna muškarca koji želi živjeti sa svojom majkom da pobjegne od njega. Isto bi moglo obrnuto - ako muškarac upozna ženu koja želi živjeti sa svojom majkom (što je bio slučaj kod mojih roditelja - moja mama je inzistirala na životu sa njenom mamom, i to je razvilo nerazriješen odnos njen i mamin, a i narušilo bračni odnos). Naravno da je lako to reći Amerima koji imaju regulirano tržište rada, razvijeni kapitalizam itd., ali ima nešto u tome.

----------


## AdioMare

Ja cijelo vrijeme pokušavam reći da bakica (kako je ina33 zove) nije potpuno financijski bespomoćna.
Evo, neka se odseli u manju kuću gdje može živjeti, a gore neka uzme podstanare. Eto joj prihoda, ljudi moji! A i pomoći ako je bude trebala. Nije jedan slučaj gdje je gazdarici više učinio podstanar nego sin/kćer iz stote ulice.
Tata77 sa svojom suprugom i sinom mirne duše može ići u stan - financijski potpuno neopterećen. Samo, jeli to ono što on želi?

Majka ne bi bila nezbrinuta, supruga bi bila zadovoljena. 
A tata77 je očito najsretniji kada su njegove žene sretne.  :Wink:

----------


## sorciere

a ja cijelo vrijeme pokušavam reći da je prema nekim mojim "izračunima" - ona samo koju godinu starija od mene... pa mi riječ "bakica" ne sjeda baš najbolje   :Grin:  .

----------


## tata77

> Ja cijelo vrijeme pokušavam reći da bakica (kako je ina33 zove) nije potpuno financijski bespomoćna.
> Evo, neka se odseli u manju kuću gdje može živjeti, a gore neka uzme podstanare. Eto joj prihoda, ljudi moji! A i pomoći ako je bude trebala. Nije jedan slučaj gdje je gazdarici više učinio podstanar nego sin/kćer iz stote ulice.
> Tata77 sa svojom suprugom i sinom mirne duše može ići u stan - financijski potpuno neopterećen. Samo, jeli to ono što on želi?
> 
> Majka ne bi bila nezbrinuta, supruga bi bila zadovoljena. 
> A tata77 je očito najsretniji kada su njegove žene sretne.


Još samo jedan post jer očito nešto još nije jasno. Bakica nije bakica nego ima 54 godine. Kuću ne možemo iznajmiti jer je na selu (oko 6 km od grada). Moj plan je da u dvorištu napravim mami mali stan. Građevinski materijal bi uzeo od jedne firme koja mi je dužna dio novaca a ostali bi dio platio na više rata. Lovu za majstore sam osigurao, a radit ću i ja s njima da smanjim troškove. Namještaj imamo već sav osiguran i to iz kuće moje pokojne tetke. Trebali bi samo kupiti sanitarije. 

Nama ostaje cijela kuća sa velikim dnevnim boravkom, kuhinjom kupatilom, velikom spavaćom i dvije dodatne manje sobe. Imali bi mir ja i supruga i bilo bi nam kako si napravimo. 

Mama je ostala bez mirovine zbog greške službenice u mirovinskom i mi smo tužili državu i sada je taj slučaj na sudu i to već dvije godine. Zaposliti je ne mogu jer ne znam kada dođe do rasprave na sudu kako bi sud gledao na to da on ima posao a traži obiteljsku mirovinu. I odvjetnik mi je predložio da je za bolje šanse na sudu da ostane ne zaposlena. 

Jedino što bih joj mogao naći je da povremeno čisti po kućama ili uredima. Sud bi se trebao riješiti ove godine, tako da ćemo znati hoće li dobiti mirovinu ili ne. Ukoliko dobije imati će svoju kunu, a ukoliko ne, moći ćemo joj tražiti posao i to bilo kakav, a ukoliko meni malo krene bolje posao mogu je i ja prijaviti pa da za 6 godina kada napuni 60 godina može otići u svoju mirovinu koja će biti bjedna, ali bolje i to nego ništa. 

Neki su ovdje stekli dojam da se ja ne želim odvojiti od nje. To nije istina, ja jesam za odvajanje, i to sam gore objasnio kako mislim to izvesti. Još jedan problem je što moja supruga više ne želi živjeti na selu. ovo na "selu" nemojte shvatiti doslovno jer mi smo zapravo prigradsko naselje i imamo svu infrastrukturu: plin, struja, gradska kanalizacija, voda, telefon.

Mi nemamo ni krave, ni svinje, nemamo zapravo ni kokoši, samo jednog mačka. 

Odvajanje na ovakav način bi nas spasilo. Bili bi sami, a opet baka servis je blizu kad god to zatreba. 

Za to vrijeme morali bi štedjeti. Za dvije godine ističu svi naši krediti i mogli bi dići jedan veći za kupnju kuće u gradu. Jer ja to isto želim, biti u gradu. 

Otići sada u podstanarstvo nam neće ništa pomoći. Pogotovo ne na duže staze jer nećemo ništa uštedjeti. Divim se ljudim koji mogu dići kredit na 30 godina uz 2500-3000 kn mjesečnu ratu, ali ja to ne mogu. Pa tko zna hoći li i živjeti 60 godina. Ostavit ći sinu krasan poklon, kredit.

Ako ovo sad nije istina i ako nisam realan, onda nešto sa mnom nije u redu.

----------


## tileo02

> Dao sam sve od sebe kako bi se moja žena osjećala voljenom. Niti ju krivim za bilo što, osim što je od mene tražila da biram između nje ili mame. To je kao da vas netko pita koje dijete više volite.


Krivo!!! Ali, to nije ludorija tvoje žene već srž problema.

----------


## Sun

a ja se divim tebi što se tu nešto opravdavaš!!
Čovječe totalno si brižan, pažljiv. Sin, otac, muž kakvoga se samo poželjeti može   :Grin:  

Razgovor, razgovor i opet razgovor. Sve je stvar dogovora.

Kako god odlučiš ja ti želim svu sreću ovog svijeta   :Love:

----------


## LeeLoo

> a ja se divim tebi što se tu nešto opravdavaš!!
> Čovječe totalno si brižan, pažljiv. Sin, otac, muž kakvoga se samo poželjeti može   
> Razgovor, razgovor i opet razgovor. Sve je stvar dogovora.
> 
> Kako god odlučiš ja ti želim svu sreću ovog svijeta


potpisujem!

----------


## a zakaj

slazem se sa sun.

----------


## Zdenka2

Meni je stvarno neugodno koliko se jedan realan i odgovoran čovjek mora opravdavati i doveden je do toga da piše detalje o svom privatnom životu kako bi dokazao da nije manipulator sa skrivenim namjerama nego čovjek koji uzima stvari kakve jesu i pokušava izvući najbolje za sve. Za razliku od supruge koja hoće sve sad i odmah, inače se ona više ne igra.

I ne sviđaju mi se posprdni termini kojim se karakterizira njegova majka, žena koja je prošla strašne tragedije i gubitke i sad je ponižena svojom financijskom situacijom i obiteljskom situacijom, pa čak i dobiva udarce u svojoj vlastitoj kući. Ali, naravno, "ne zna se što je tome prethodilo", mora bit da je strašno izazivala.

----------


## maria71

sad je naučio da internet nije pogodan za riješavanje obiteljskih problema

----------


## ina33

Joj, pa meni bakica nije pogrdni termin, nego termin od milja jer ja stvarno suosjećam sa starim osobama i svaka me stara osoba razniježi   :Sad: , a nije mi odmah bilo jasno da se radi o ženi od 54 godine. Ispričavam se ako sam koga povrijedila, ali internet ipak nije komunikacija u živo.

----------


## pomikaki

ma sad se mi možemo raspravljati do sutra, ali ne možete preko interneta sagledati situaciju. Tata77 mora sam odlučiti što je najbolje, i pokušati se obratiti nekom za stručnu pomoć, želio sačuvati svoj brak ili ne. 
Evo i ja imam svetu svekrvu, koja daje više nego što bih htjela i više nego što je itko pita, i ja se trudim ali otkad sam trudna živci su mi slabiji i u zadnje vrijeme sam 2x izgubila kontrolu - ali to je bilo da sam 1x očitala kraću bukvicu i 1x grdo pogledala. I bilo mi je žao. I planiram jedan ragovorčić s njom da se probamo dogovoriti, premda ne vjerujem da će uroditi dugotrajnim plodom. Ali nisam nikad nikog fizički napala, niti bih skakala s djetetom preko balkona - što ne skače sama?
Sigurno da i žena ima svoju stranu priče, ali još jednom - da se radi o muškarcu koji je izjavio da mu je dijete uništilo život, fizički napada ženu i punicu, prijeti samoubojstvom i ubojstvom djeteta NITKO od vas ne bi stao u njegovu obranu! Promislite malo!
Svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje, ali ne možete donijeti konačan sud pa bi ta mišljenja (koja se sva mogu bazirati samo na pretpostavkama i individualnim iskustvima) trebalo bar malo obzirnije iznositi, jer čovjek ipak nije u lakoj situaciji.

----------


## lavache

dragi tata77...
žao mi je kaj su te ovak razapeli, alisamo bi kratko napomenula:

''uštedjeti'' i ''imati'' ne znači i biti sretan.

počni razmišljati o danas i sutra a ne o ''jednom ćemo imati'' ili ''nećemo ovako ništa uštedjeti'' i riješit ćeš velik dio svog problema.

žene, suprotno vjerovanjima, bi radije živjele u maloj sobici sretne sa svojom obitelji, nego imale kuću, stan, cipele i - mamu 24 sata dnevno u svom životnom prostoru.
bila ona njena ili njegova...

----------


## AdioMare

Ja se neću opravdavati radi svog mišljenja, kao što se ni tata77 nije morao zbog svoje odluke da se rastane od supruge. Meni ne. Niti bilo kome drugom ako to nije želio.

Čak sam prekasno shvatila da je tata77 već donio odluku o odvojenom životu, a savjet traži samo za prava oko djeteta. 
Ispričavam se ako sam povrijedila nečije osjećaje nazvavši gospođu majku 'bakica' - iz ni malo zlih niti podrugljivih namjera. 

Nadam se da neću ispasti još veća bešćutnica ako kažem da moja svekrva ima 60 godina, nema nikakvih svojih prihoda, također živi na selu, čisti i preživljava sa 900 kuna na mjesec, živi pored muža alkoholičara koji joj svakodnevno otežava život koliko god više je moguće, a niti jednom joj nije palo na pamet doći živjeti sa sinom i njegovom obitelji ili kćeri i njenom - koliko god je mi zvali da to učini.

Na drugoj strani, moj otac je tragično preminuo u neuobičajenim okolnostima, također ostavivši mojeg devetogodišnjeg brata i majku koja je bila izuzetno vezana uz njega, gotovo nesposobna živjeti i funkcionirati sama. Kako biste to bolje razumjeli, moram dodati da je u mladim danima pogođena velikim šokom doživjela živčani slom, pa otada pati od raznih strahova i tata joj je bio zvijezda vodilja.

Vjera u Boga mojoj je majci dala snage da se za sebe i sina bori nadljudskim naporima, i nikada od svog sina ne napravi taoca njihove tragedije. 

Smatram da svi nosimo svoje križeve u životu, ali jednako tako mislim da se moramo trgnuti kako bismo našli ono zbog čega se vrijedno boriti. Tu mislim na majku tate77.

Zašto sam ovdje pisala?
Jer mislim da se za brak vrijedi boriti. Ovaj brak traje tek godinu i pol, zar je baš sve ispucano?
Ne znam što mi je bilo da se javljam na ovu temu. NIKADA u životu to nisam činila koliko god da su me pitali za savjet, onaj koji se pod bilo kojim okolnostima umiješa u zajednicu dvoje ljudi (pa makar i virtualno) neminovno ostane po*ran. 
Mene bi zato supruga tate77 stavljala na lovorike  :Grin:  . Šalim se.

Zar sam ga zaista razapela? :shock:  :/

To je bilo moje mišljenje i gotova sam na ovu temu.

----------


## ciciban

Dobro smo iskomplikovali.
*tata77* tragedija je ostavila posljedice na tvojoj mami i na tebi...Imas li snage da ih zaustavis(mislim na posljedice),da se ne prenose dalje,da tuga ostane iza vas,a da vi konacno krenete svojim putevima,mladi ste svi,zivot vas ceka,ako ne zakoracite sad ,tesko da cete ikada...

Mislim(voljela bih da nisam u pravu),da je uzaludno to sto planiras.
Pored roditelja koji se vole,dijete odlazi samo sa mamom...
A tata ostaje sa svojom mamom...

Je li tebi TZ jasno rekla da ne zeli zivjeti na selu?A ti gradis li gradis!!!
Kome gradis???

Tvoja mama je mlada zena,zanima li je nesto drugo sem sto voli vama da kuha,pere,sprema,dijete cuva...,tj.da vam sluzi,zar ne mislis da i ona zasluzuje ZIVOT,a zivot je nesto sasvim drugo,s obzirom na njene mlade godine.Ako nema druga interesovanja,pocastite je nekim izletom.Nemoj ti da ides s njom,nego neka joj drustvo budu penzioneri.Na internetu si ,nadji neku agenciju.Otvori joj vrata,pomozi joj da upozna ljude slicne sebi.
A ti bi trbao imati vise sluha za svoju zenu.
Ja te ne bih cekala,da si MM dvije godine,dok ti gradis li gradis....
A ako te bude ona cekala,posalji i nju onda sa penzionerima na izlet  :Laughing:  

Nedavno Seni napisa :
"Zwei Dinge sollen Kinder von ihren Eltern bekommen:Wurzeln und Fluegel."
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe

prevod:Djeca trebaju dobiti od roditelja dvije stvari:korjenje i krila.

Ti si korjenje dobio,nabaci krila i leti TZ,da date zajedno svom sinu korjenje.  :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## sorciere

ciciban   :Naklon:  
 :Grin:

----------


## ciciban

sorciere,lavache,ivana2 i ostali istomisljenici  :Love:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Meni je stvarno neugodno koliko se jedan realan i odgovoran čovjek mora opravdavati i doveden je do toga da piše detalje o svom privatnom životu kako bi dokazao da nije manipulator sa skrivenim namjerama nego čovjek koji uzima stvari kakve jesu i pokušava izvući najbolje za sve. Za razliku od supruge koja hoće sve sad i odmah, inače se ona više ne igra.
> 
> I ne sviđaju mi se posprdni termini kojim se karakterizira njegova majka, žena koja je prošla strašne tragedije i gubitke i sad je ponižena svojom financijskom situacijom i obiteljskom situacijom, pa čak i dobiva udarce u svojoj vlastitoj kući. Ali, naravno, "ne zna se što je tome prethodilo", mora bit da je strašno izazivala.


Potpis do neba.
tata77, samo budi uz svog sina i voli ga. To je najbitnije od svega.  :Heart:

----------


## anek

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni je stvarno neugodno koliko se jedan realan i odgovoran čovjek mora opravdavati i doveden je do toga da piše detalje o svom privatnom životu kako bi dokazao da nije manipulator sa skrivenim namjerama nego čovjek koji uzima stvari kakve jesu i pokušava izvući najbolje za sve. Za razliku od supruge koja hoće sve sad i odmah, inače se ona više ne igra.
> 
> I ne sviđaju mi se posprdni termini kojim se karakterizira njegova majka, žena koja je prošla strašne tragedije i gubitke i sad je ponižena svojom financijskom situacijom i obiteljskom situacijom, pa čak i dobiva udarce u svojoj vlastitoj kući. Ali, naravno, "ne zna se što je tome prethodilo", mora bit da je strašno izazivala.
> 
> 
> Potpis do neba.
> tata77, samo budi uz svog sina i voli ga. To je najbitnije od svega.


također. 
tata 77   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## mama courage

> Zar sam ga zaista razapela? :shock:  :/.


uopce ne. citala sam te sa velikim gustom. i inace, mislim da tvoji postovi i oni od sorciere, lavache i ciciban sigurno nisu odmogli, nego dozvolili covjeku da malo cuje i (mozebitno) drugu stranu medalje, da sebe i svoj stav malo preispita. ljudi tako lako zabriju da su u pravu... najbitnije je da tata77 iz svega ponudjenog izvuce ono najbolje. 

inace, i moj otac bi za svoju majku samo najbolje znao reci (mozda ne bi rekao da je svetica, al u odnosu na zenu, da je bolja to svakako). to sto je njegova majka svojim zahtjevima de facto unistila njegov brak, on nikad ne bi rekao, a kamo li priznao. a ja kao dijete sam imala prilike vidjeti koliko mi je majka bila nesretna zato jer se nije mogla pouzdati u mog oca, jer je on uvijek nesto muljao i njihov bracni novac slao materi (i ostaloj rodbini). i sto mu je majka uvijek bila na prvom mjestu. to je cak i mene kao dijete znalo zaboliti. stoga, ima svakakvih strana prica. 




> Je li tebi TZ jasno rekla da ne zeli zivjeti na selu?A ti gradis li gradis!!! 
> Kome gradis???


gradi kulu od karata. al ja ga u tome necu ometati.

maria71 - imas pravo.

----------


## Dijana

Ulijećem kao padobranac, nisam sve pročitala, samo sam stigla do nekih postova u kojima se veli da bi rado saslušali i drugu stranu medalje.
Međutim, na forumu svoje bračne probleme uvijek iznosi samo jedna strana,  a čini mi se da je to da li će se povjerovati priči, uvelike ovisi o tome je li to pisala žena ili muškarac.
Nikad nisam vidjela da kad je pisala žena da je muž maltretira da je netko htio čuti i drugu stranu medalje. To se a priori prihvaća kao istinito.
Po meni, skroz nefer.

Tebi, tata77 držim fige da uspiješ spasiti brak, jer, po meni, samo ćeš na taj način stalno biti uz dijete. Hrvatski sudovi su izuzetno naklonjeni majkama, tako da ako nije u pitanju neka problematična osoba (droga itd), skrbništvo dobiva majka, pogotovu kod tako malog djeteta.

----------


## Sun

> Međutim, na forumu svoje bračne probleme uvijek iznosi samo jedna strana,  a čini mi se da je to *da li će se povjerovati priči*, uvelike ovisi o tome je li to pisala žena ili muškarac.
> Nikad nisam vidjela da kad je pisala žena da je muž maltretira da je netko htio čuti i drugu stranu medalje. To se a priori prihvaća kao istinito.
> Po meni, skroz nefer.


a osim nefer je i totalno blesavo jer čovjek ako laže laže samog sebe, mi s tim nemamo ništa. i nekako mislim da ako ti je već toliko teško da ideš tražiti pomoć i savjet na ovaj način, onda želiš što zornije prikazati situaciju inače je besmisleno.

----------


## Dijana

> čovjek ako laže laže samog sebe,


Upravo tako.

----------


## pomikaki

još samo ovo, da se radi o muškarcu koji fizički napada članove obitelji nitko ne bi ženi savjetovao da pokuša spasiti brak, a još manje da prodaje kuću koju bi trebala naslijediti i kupi stan za sebe i muža. Što ako on to učini a brak se svejedno raspadne? 

Prvo što ćete reći fizički maltretiranoj ženi biti će - ako te jednom istukao opet će! Ne vraćaj se tamo! Spasi djecu! Koliko puta ste se zgražali čitajući po novinama o zlim i licemjernim svećenicima koji savjetuju pretučenim ženama da pokušaju sačuvati brak? 

Mislim da neki ovdje imaju dvostruka mjerila. Kad je muškarac nasilan, to je možda opasnije jer je u većini slučajeva (ali ne uvijek!) fizički jači, ali i žena može nanijeti ozbiljne ozlijede. Pogotovo ako jednom počne tući i dijete! 

Osim toga nije stvar ni samo u fizičkom nasilju. Kad je žena žrtva govori se da i verbalno nasilje nanosi velike posljedice. Svi govore o psihičkim traumama žene, a pogotovo djece na koju to ostavlja neizbrisiv trag. Kao da se nekako podrazumijeva da bi muškarac trebao biti jači i izdržljiviji, i podnositi to kao histeričan i bezopasan ispad žene, pa pokušati smiriti situaciju. Čak i ako se to ponovilo više puta

Evo pišući ovo, vidim i sebe kako ipak ne mogu bezrezervno reći tati77 se razvede (ipak ne poznam njega i njegovu obitelj i nisam čula drugu stranu priče), dok bih to sigurno napisala ženi ako bi bila na njegovom mjestu (ne bih puno razmišljala koja je druga strana priče i rekla bih da nema opravdanja za nasilje!). Mislim da smo svi skupa zamjenili staru predrasudu o tome da je pretučena žena sigurno zaslužila batine nekim novim predrasudama.

----------


## Luna Rocco

pomikaki, ma točno to! Meni je od svega u njegovom prvom postu upala u oko ta informacija da mu je žena udarila majku - ako je tome doista tako (a isto ne vidim razloga zašto bi netko pisao anonimnu ispovijest tražeći savjete i lagao), onda o nekakvom eventualnom razumijevanju za tu ženu, što se mene tiče, nema govora. Isto kao što ne bih imala ni trunka razumijevanja za muškarca koji bi udario majku svoje žene. Nemam dvostruke kriterije.

----------


## mama courage

pa nasilje muskarca nad zenom pokazuje njegovu (nad)moc nad tom osobom i nad tom situacijom, koju zeli odrzati kako njemu odgovara (a nedvojbeno je da je fizicki jaci od zene). a u ovom sad konkretnom slucaju i sa svim nasiljem kojim se zena koristi ja ne vidim da ima ikakvu moc bilo sto uraditi, a kamo li promjeniti situaciju u kojoj se nalazi, a u kojoj se NJOJ ne svidja (al vidim mogucnost da muskarac prekine fizicke nasrtaje). ne opravdavam nasrtaje na njegovu majku, ni u kom slucaju, to je nedopustivo. 

ja ne predlazem tati77 da spasi brak (kao sto nikom to nikad ne predlazem), nego mu pokusavam dati savjet u onome sto on zeli, a sto se mozda moze i ostvariti, a on, koliko vidim bi ipak, usprkos svemu, ostao sa svojom zenom. tako ima i zena koje usprkos svemu zele ostati sa nasilnikom. u tom kontekstu sam spomenula strucnu pomoc, i kao uvijek - bracno savjetovaliste. 

inace, ne radi se tu o pitanju "laganja" il ne, nego o tome da svi mi znamo ponekad zabrazditi u nekom nasem filmu, a ne vidimo ono sto je ocigledno. recimo, u ovom slucaju tata77 konstantno kuje planove o (do)gradnji kuce, a ne vidi il ne zeli vidjeti da njegovoj zeni nije do toga. pa sad, ne mora on njoj popustiti, al tesko moze ocekivati idilu, ako i dalje tupi po necemu sto druga strana vise nije spremna prihvatiti. onda je razlaz mozda ipak najbolje rjesenje.

----------


## Goge

> Meni je stvarno neugodno koliko se jedan realan i odgovoran čovjek mora opravdavati i doveden je do toga da piše detalje o svom privatnom životu kako bi dokazao da nije manipulator sa skrivenim namjerama nego čovjek koji uzima stvari kakve jesu i pokušava izvući najbolje za sve. Za razliku od supruge koja hoće sve sad i odmah, inače se ona više ne igra.
> 
> I ne sviđaju mi se posprdni termini kojim se karakterizira njegova majka, žena koja je prošla strašne tragedije i gubitke i sad je ponižena svojom financijskom situacijom i obiteljskom situacijom, pa čak i dobiva udarce u svojoj vlastitoj kući. Ali, naravno, "ne zna se što je tome prethodilo", mora bit da je strašno izazivala.


*POTPISUJEM*

----------


## lavache

> Meni je stvarno neugodno koliko se jedan realan i odgovoran čovjek mora opravdavati i doveden je do toga da piše detalje o svom privatnom životu kako bi dokazao da nije manipulator sa skrivenim namjerama nego čovjek koji uzima stvari kakve jesu i pokušava izvući najbolje za sve. Za razliku od supruge koja hoće sve sad i odmah, inače se ona više ne igra.
> 
> I ne sviđaju mi se posprdni termini kojim se karakterizira njegova majka, žena koja je prošla strašne tragedije i gubitke i sad je ponižena svojom financijskom situacijom i obiteljskom situacijom, pa čak i dobiva udarce u svojoj vlastitoj kući. Ali, naravno, "ne zna se što je tome prethodilo", mora bit da je strašno izazivala.


nitko nikoga ne traži da se opravdava. uostalom, mi smo samo grupa virtualnih osoba. ko zna da li smo uopće žene.

naravno da nije lijepo posprdno se nekome obraćati, ali ja nekako mislim da se ipak treba osvjestiti ljude. na neki način. ne baš posprdnošću, ali...

da li je zaista ok nekoga stalno žaliti? za žaljenje postoji određeni period. on ne traje cijeli život.
isto tako nisu oni jedina obitelj koja je proživjela tragediju. eto, primjera ima.
moja je baka, domaćica, ostala sama sa sedmero djece. bilo je teško, ali su oni sada više - manje normalni ljudi sa svojim životnim putevima. bilo je tu svega, ali najviše njenog razuma.

a da ne spominjem svog tatu koji je sa 31 godinom ostao sam sa dvoje male djece - mojim bratom od 3 i samnom od godinu dana.
naravno da je doživio živčani slom i pretjerano brinuo za nas, ali je - kada je došlo vrijeme (i na tom sam mu uuužasno zahvalna) objasnio kako je bolje preživljavati i imati svoju slobodu, nego biti priljepljen za svoje roditelje. on i njegova nova supruga već su rezervirali dom jer im ne pada na pamet da nam budu na teret i da očekuju da ćemo mi odbaciti svoj vlastiti život zbog njihovog na izmaku.
a vjerujte - osjećaj odgovornisti i veliku zahvalnost što nas je provukao kroz djetinjstvo i pretvorio ga u magiju i te kako imam.

ali ni on ni njegova majka nisu živjeli na žaljenju. odžalovali su i onda sami sebi opalili pljusku i krenuli dalje.

uvijek postoji način. uvijek se sve može.
zato tata77 treba dići glavu i prestati samog sebe zavaravati sa ''jednom kad...''
netko je ovdje lijepo napisao - nema vremena!
samo se treba krenuti i stvari će se posložiti kako trebaju.

----------


## ciciban

lavache
 :Klap:

----------


## pomikaki

> pa nasilje muskarca nad zenom pokazuje njegovu (nad)moc nad tom osobom i nad tom situacijom, koju zeli odrzati kako njemu odgovara (a nedvojbeno je da je fizicki jaci od zene). a u ovom sad konkretnom slucaju i sa svim nasiljem kojim se zena koristi ja ne vidim da ima ikakvu moc bilo sto uraditi, a kamo li promjeniti situaciju u kojoj se nalazi, a u kojoj se NJOJ ne svidja (al vidim mogucnost da muskarac prekine fizicke nasrtaje). ne opravdavam nasrtaje na njegovu majku, ni u kom slucaju, to je nedopustivo.


pretpostavimo da je ona fizički slabija od njega.
I dalje ima moć skočiti s balkona s djetetom. Pretpostavimo da to neće učiniti, onda to možemo nazvati očajničkim potezom, ali i ucjenom, i nečim što ostavlja djetetu traume kakve većina od nas ne može zamisliti.

Ono što najmanje mogu shvatiti (premda prethodno djeluje ozbiljnije, većina nas zna biti neracionalna i napravili smo svakakve gluposti) su fizički napadi na svekrvu (ukoliko pretpostavimo da je svekrva vjerojatno često smeta, možda zna biti i naporna ali da je nije nikad fizički maltretirala).  Tu otpada i pretpostavljena fizička nadmoć muškarca.

Ako misli da se nalazi u situaciji koja joj se ne sviđa i teško ju je promjeniti, jedina osoba s kojom to može rješavati je njezin suprug. Ako zaključi da on nema razumjevanja za nju i ne uvažava njezine poteškoće, razumljivo je da će se posvađati s njime, da će se osjećati zarobljena u bezizlaznoj situaciji što će je vjerojatno navesti da učini mnoge iracionalne stvari. Ali njezina svekrva nije kriva što živi u svojoj kući. Ako je možda njezin sin previše vezan za nju i to je problem koji se može riješiti samo s njim.

Još malo o fizičkoj nadmoći muškarca (premda to ne mora biti pravilo pogotovo ako se čovjek bavi web-dizajnom   :Grin:  ): Ja sam jednom svom dečku (viši je od mene za glavu i pol i kad nisam trudna teži od mene 30 kila) u šali, jer me nikad nije udario, pri raspravi što bi bilo da me udari rekla: čekala bih da mi okreneš leđa, uzela tavu s teškim dnom, zveknula po glavi i još te istukla prije nego dođeš k sebi. Onda bih zvala policiju i rekla: muž me istukao, eno ga tamo na podu.

Dobro, šalim se zbilja... ja sam mirna osoba, i psihički ne vjerujem da bih to bila u stanju čak ni kad bi me zbilja udario, ali fizički je sasvim izvedivo - mogla bih prebiti muškarca koji je teži od mene za pola moje težine, samo ako uhvatim pravi trenutak, i čak nanijeti mu ozljede opasne po život. Pretpostavimo i nadajmo se da navedena supruga ipak to neće učiniti. I da neće nauditi svome djetetu. Ali izgleda da je preimpulzivna (da budem blaga), i da nije sigurno da bi se njihova veza mogla održati čak ni kad bi prodali kuću i smjestili majku u dom i povukli još par drastičnih poteza. Ima li onda smisla savjetovati mu da to učini?

----------


## Zdenka2

AdioMare, molim te nemoj raspravu i razilaženje u mišljenjima shvaćati osobno. Mi tu svi izlažemo svoja mišljenja da bi tata77 u svojoj realnosti našao najbolje rješenje, a i neki od nas i zato da bi mu dali podršku. Ja sam ga doživjela kao jednog solidnog i pouzdanog čovjeka u nezavidnoj situaciji. On ne odustaje od braka, nego ga je žena napustila. On joj nudi i brak i ljubav, pouzdanost i dugoročno sasvim dobra rješenja za njih dvoje i za njihovog sina, a i za majku koju ne može ostaviti na cjedilu. On ima plan i osnove da taj plan i realizira. Ali, žena je ta koja hoće instant rješenja, koja si dozvoljava agresivne ispade prema njemu i svekrvi i odlazi od kuće, po mom mišljenju zbog čiste ucjene.

Što se mene tiče u odnosu prema tebi, no hard feelings. Ja u ovom slučaju ne dijelim tvoje mišljenje, ali to ne znači da si mi manje virtualno draga. Ja volim čitati tvoje postove i u mnogim situacijama prihvaćam tvoje argumente.  :Love:

----------


## AdioMare

Zdenka  :Love:  

Naravno da ne shvaćam osobno razilaženje u mišljenju, ali osobne primjere sam imala potrebu navesti kako bih pokazala da iako se ne vide - tragedije su prisutne u našim životima. Pa usprkos njima, stvari mogu izaći na dobro ako se ne zatrpamo u neke svoje tamnice i okove.
Ja sam mislila da znam u što bi moglo pomoći u rješavanju problema, ali...
kasno sam shvatila da tata77 nije došao po prijedloge, već po podršku u naumu koji je već pregorio. A tu je velika razlika. 
Da sam to uočila odmah, ni u ludilu se ne bih javila.

Kada te prijatelj potraži pomoć, i ako zaista vapi za rješenjem, morat će se suočiti i sa stvarima koje sustavno potišće u sebi, ako ti smatraš da mogu biti od pomoći. 
Prijatelju nije manje stalo i ako te stvari jako bole. Njihov izlazak na svjetlo dana može biti stravičan, ali mislim da je energija sunca jača od najmračnije tame.

----------


## angie

bas smo se mi zene okomile na tatu77

pa valjda covjek misli sve najbolje i trudi se , mozda grijesi...ali sto ima veze...nismo savrseni

tata77! bori se za svoje potrebe kako sto i tvoja zena to radi

nemA ovdje glavnog krivca vec svatko ima svoje potrebe...mama svoje, zena svoje, dijete svoje...a gdje si ti???

hrabro naprijed...

 :Heart:

----------


## Sanjica

Ništa tu nije crno-bijelo, sve pršti od boja...

Tata77 ne može i ne mora (i ne smije) napustiti svoju majku i ne brinuti se o njoj, barem još jedno vrijeme.

Ni u ludilu kuću prodavati i kretati u ikakve zajedničke pothvate sa svojom  ženom. Postoji vjerojatnost da je ona zaista neprilagođena i netolerantna osoba, da taj brak možda zaista nema budućnost...

Ali....dok to ne otkriješ i ne vidiš kako stvari stoje, dragi Tata77, tebi je mjesto uz tvoju ženu i dijete. Na tvoju žalost, u životu svakog muškarca dođe dan da mora birati između svoje obitelji i svoje majke. To je tvojoj ženi strašno važna stvar o kojoj zaista može ovisiti čitav vaš život.

To ne znači da ćeš majku napustiti, nipošto! Samo ćeš malo promijeniti mjesto boravka na neko vrijeme. Kad probaš, nije tako strašno.

U cijeloj ovoj priči, ja sam apsolutno uz tebe i potpuno te razumijem. Mislim da si dobar čovjek i da si zaslužio malo manje kompliciranu ženicu. Ali, sam si birao, njen temperament je vjerojatno bio protuteža tvojoj mirnoći.

Ali, kako god zbrojim, mislim da si dužan pružiti šansu vašoj obitelji i žrtvovati koji mjesec podstanarstva. Bez nekih većih planova za budućnost... Ako ne probaš, nikada nećeš znati šta bi bilo kad bi bilo...

Ako ne uspijete, bar ćeš znati da si probao sve i dao sve od sebe! 


Moj je muž u vrlo važnom periodu našeg zajedničkog života  morao donijeti takvu odluku (nisam je ja zahtijevala, ali bilo mi je jako neugodno ponižavati se i gurati sa njegovim roditeljima u stanu u kojem su nam svakog dana davali na znanje kako smo im na teret i smetnju).

Uzeo je mene i dvoje djece za ruku i otišao u podstanare. Nikada mu to neću zaboraviti. U mojim očima on je tada postao pravi muškarac, i niti jedna svađa između nas nikada nije mogla izbrisati divljenje koje osjećam prema njemu kad se toga sjetim.

Bilo mi je strašno važno to što je mene i djecu stavio na prvo mjesto u svom životu.

Sa njegovima se nikada nismo svađali, svekrvu poštujemo i danas, obilazimo je i ona dolazi k nama, pričuva djecu kada zatreba. U stan se nikada nismo vratili (taj stan je trebao ostati MM-u). Podigli smo kredit i kupili kućicu u predivnom dijelu grada u kojem nam je prekrasno.

U početku braka svekrve i snahe često znaju imati gadne sukobe, svekrve teško prihvaćaju snahe onakve kakve jesu a ne onakve o kakvima su maštale, a snahe opet idealiziraju sliku o braku i životu općenito pa su razočarenja česta i jaka. 

Mamu i ženu ne možeš uspoređivati. Mamu imaš samo jednu. I ona zaslužuje posebno poštovanje, pažnju i brigu - do kraja svog života.

Žena možeš imati i voljeti više. Ali kad je imaš, onda s njom i živiš.

----------


## mama courage

> fizički je sasvim izvedivo


pitanje je jel psihicki izvedivo. postoji sindrom maltretirane supruge. zrtva zlostavljaca ne postajes preko noci, prvo te ubije u pojam, izolira te, a onda doda svakodnevne batine. no, ovo je sad off topic.

tati77 u svakom slucaju sve najbolje, sto god da odluci.

----------


## angie

a mozda ga zena izaziva da pokaze svoju muskost -))) na nacin da ga ucjenjuje, pjeni, svađa se...jer u majci vidu krivca za njegovu mekocu i liniju manjeg otpora...
on bjezi u puno poslova, zaradi novac...ima opravdanje, ali ne zeli se suociti

komplicirana situacija do kraja....

----------


## newa

Možemo samo nagađati.
Čovjek je napisao svoju priču vjerojatno zbog toga jer se nije imao kome obratiti.
Dobio je podršku i pokoji  savjet koji će možda primjeniti, a možda neće.

A mi možemo u nedogled ovako.

Neka napravi kako misli da treba!

Samo hrabro i ne daj se!!!

----------


## tata77

Nisam mislio da će moji problemi izazvati ovakvu raspravu i oprečne stavove. Shvaćam da su neke osobe na ovom forum pristrane jer sam muškarac. Da je ovo pisala žena-majka pretpostavljam da bi svaki post izgledao tipa: zgrabi dijete i bježi! Neprofesionalno je i s moje strane što sam se dao uvući u dublju raspravu i objašnjavati moje postupke i iznositi naš prljavi veš, ali samo sam htio da bolje shvatite kako nije sve crno-bijelo. Čini mi se da sam u vašim očima ispao mamina maza koja ne želi napustiti mamu i po cijenu raspada braka. To nije istina i žao mi je ako me netko vidi kao takvoga. U brak sam ušao iz ljubavi prema supruzi i iz želje za svojom obitelji. Ona prije braka nije bila pretjerano zainteresirana za dijecu, dok sam ja bio lud. Moj bratić ima troje dijece i sestrična troje. Njihova dijeca me obožavaju i ja njih. Kao klinac sam ih čuvao i igrao se s njima. Tada mi nije bilo teško se brinuti za njihovu dijecu, onda morate znati da mi za moje dijete ništa nije teško i nikakva žrtva preteška. 

Kada je supruga ostala trudna, bilo me je strah kako će prihvatiti to naše dijete. Znam da joj je sve to teško palo, i nova kuća, brak i još trudnoća, međutim neke njene postupke i izjave nisam shvaćao. Imali smo sreće s našim dijetetom, nije imao grčeve, nije često plakao, nije bio bolestan, većinu vremena je spavao. Rodila je carskim rezom. Doktori su mi rekli da se nije dala uspavati dok joj ne obećaju da će napraviti mali rez koji se kasnije neće vidjeti. Isto tako nije htjela da je porodi taj doktor već jedna doktorica koja tada nije bila u bolnici. Za to vrijeme mali se nagutao plodne vode u kojoj je bilo mekonija  i sam porod je bio dosta težak za njega. Za razliku od drugih beba, on je samo šutio. Nije ni glasa isputio, samo je tiho stenjao. Odmah su ga prebacili na pedijatriju i stavili ga u topli krevetić i spojili ga na infuziju i antibiotike. Kada sam došao u bolnicu doktor mi kaže da misli da će mali biti dobro Supruga je bila dobro. Vrsta reza joj je bil bitnija od svog sina, ali i to sam joj oprostio. I pušenje po kutiju dnevno cijelom trudnoćom sam joj oprostio. I sve ostalo sam joj oprostio i prešao preko toga. Cijelu trudnoću sam prošao s njom, i rođenje i brinuo sam se za dijete, hranio ga, mjenjao pelene i što god je trebalo. 

Ona meni sada zamjera da je nakon rođenja dijeteta pao mij interes za nju. Da je manje sexa, i manje nježnosti. Slažem se s time, ali smatram da svi mladi parovi prolaze to fazu nakon rođenja dijeteta. 

Sinoć smo razgovarali i iskreno priznao sam joj sve svoje greške i grijehe. Ona smatra da je njena jedina greška što je pristala uopće doći živjeti u tu kuću. I ona više nigdje nije pogriješila. Ja ne znam kako mi možemo dalje, ako ne priznamo svoje greške i oprostimo si da nam se u novom životu ne vuku repovi iz prošlosti. Ona nikad nije kriva i ona je uvijek u pravu. Do neke mjere to mogu trpjeti, ali negdje moram povući crtu. Ona je živa vatra i plane brzo, a ja sam smirena osoba koja pokušava razgovorom riješiti probleme. To nju živcira jer ispada da na nju vršim psihološki pritisak. Ako šutim ne valja ni onda jer to znači da me nije briga za probleme. Ako vičem i ja, onda opet ne valja.

Ona je htijela i da dignemo kredit i kupimo stan od 35m2. Izračunali smo zajedno koliko bi nam bili troškovi mjesečni i za takav život bi nam trebalo oko 11000 kn samo za najosnovnije stvari bez ikakvog luksuza. pristanem li na takav život i takvu žrtvu hoće li mi netko reći hvala? Neće. Pronaći će mi neku drugu grešku i opet ću ispasti loš. Ispasti ću loš jer sam često na poslu (da zaradim za život), da joj ne pomažem oko dijeteta, da je ona uvijek sama u ta 35 kvadrata, da ne može otići s prijateljicama na kavu, da si nije kupila cipele par mjeseci, da ne možemo otići na godišnji odmor i sl. I znam da ću ja za to biti kriv. 

Ona se želi preseliti u podstanare i vodi dijete sa sobom. Kad sam to prvi put čuo prekipjelo mi je jer sam to shavtio kao ucijenu nečim što volim više od života: mojim sinom. I osjećao sam se bespomoćan jer je zakon na njenoj strani i koliko god ja bio dobar otac, mene se ništa ne pita. Fizički sam mnogo snažniji od nje (185 cm i 110 kg) međutim nikda mi nije palo na pamet ju udariti. Ona je mene jednom izgrebala a jednom ošamarila. kada sam je nekoliko tjedana nakon toga pitao što bi ona napravili da sam joj vratio šamar, rekla je da bi odmah zvala policiju. 

Dogovorili smo se da će mali biti kod mene svali dan dok ona radi i svaki drugi vikend. Ja ću prilagoditi svoj posao da mogu biti s njim kada mi ga ostavi. Zajedničke stvari će ona uzeti. Jedan zajednički kredit ću preuzeti ja na sebe. Stvari za dijete ću kupovati koliko budem mogao i važno mi je da sinu neće ništa faliti. Obećala mi je da neće pušiti u stanu pred dijetetom. To vrijeme razdvojenosti ćemo oboje iskoristiti da se malo smirimo i stanemo na noge. Otvoriti ću stambeno štednju i štedjeti. 

Obećao sam joj i da ću ih dolaziti obići i pomoći ukoliko što treba. Možda bih bih trebao biti seronja i reći joj nek se snalazi sama, ali tada bi samo dijete trpjelo. Sumnjam da će ona sve to uspijeti jer nije borac. Hirovi i nerealne želje su neke stvari za koje se teško boriti i podnositi žrtve. 

Nakon par mjeseci ćemo vidjeti kud će nas to dovesti. Možda oboje shvatimo neke stvari, a možda i ne. 

Sinoć sam uspavljivao sinčića i nakon što je popio svoju flašicu, nasmijao mi se i rekao TATA, stavio dudu u usta i okrenuo se na bok i zaspao. Pišem ovaj post i plačem ko kakva balavica. Nemojte krivit moju mamu, jer ona nije za ništa kriva i moja supruga sada to shvaća. Mama mi je rekla neka idem s njom u stan i da se ne brinem za nju, no ovo je stvar i problem mene i supruge i ona mora shvatiti da je i ona u nečemu griješila. Ako sam samo ja taj koji griješi, čemu uopće započinjati novi život?

Toliko od mene. Neću više pisati postove na ovom forumu, tj. ne više o ovoj temi.

----------


## mama courage

> Sumnjam da će ona sve to uspijeti jer nije borac. Hirovi i nerealne želje su neke stvari za koje se teško boriti i podnositi žrtve.


dragi tata, nemoj nam zamjeriti nase razmirice i ako smo te nekim postom povrijedile. i pored svega mislim da si ipak nesto poucno iz nasih rasprava i pitanja mogao izvuci za sebe. imas donekle pravo, sa tako nestabilnom osobom ne treba ulaziti u jos dublje kredite. nek bude ovako kako ona hoce, ako uistinu nije borac, onda budi samo strpljiv, jer vrijeme je na tvojoj strani. kad sutra sva briga oko djeteta i kucanstva bude na njoj, brzo joj mozda to sve i dosadi i tebi se posloze kockice bolje nego sto si mislio. pomozi joj onoliko koliko treba da ti sin (previse) ne ispasta, a u ostalom, pusti nju malo nek vodi igranku, kad je bas htjela.  :Wink:  stoga, sabur selamet. strpljen spasen.

inace, mozda je bas dobro ovu _bitku_ sad voditi, dok je klinac jos mali i dok potpuno ne razumije sve. vjerujem da ce sve ispasti u tvoju korist, tvoje je samo da sacuvas zivce, budes smiren i dozvolis da vrijeme radi svoje. 

sve najbolje   :Heart:

----------


## ciciban

Ja ne odustajem  :Heart:  .

Posto je moj bracni staz duzi od bracnog staza tate77,evo par doronamjernih konstatacija,koje stices bracnim iskustvom:

Tata77,tvoju uzu porodicu cine supruga i (za sada) jedno dijete.
          Tvoju siru porodicu cine tvoja mama i zenini roditelji.

Svoje porodicne probleme rjesavaj u svoja 4 zida,sa svojom zenom!

Ne _petljaj_ svoju mamu i zenine roditelje u rjesavanje bracnih problema!    Sto se krije izmedju vasa 4 zida ne moraju oni saznati!

Iz tvoje perspektive situacija je BEZIZLAZNA,tako si nazvao ovaj topic.
Vide li izlaz iz ove situacje ostali akteri ove 
_zivotne price_?
To je ona druga strana medalje,poznata je samo tebi,ja cu sebi dozvoliti da glasno razmisljam.Pa slusaj sta bih ja izabrala da sam ja:
TVOJE DIJETE-voljela bih mamu i tatu kraj sebe
TVOJA ZENA-voljela bih da si uz mene i nase dijete
TVOJA MAJKA-voljela bih da ides putem za koji ste se odlucili tvoja supruga i ti.To bi bio dokaz da sam uspjela sama izvesti svoje dijete na pravi put i od njega napraviti covjeka!
Sreca tvoje porodice bila bi i moja sreca!
Cemu tolika briga za mene i odgovornost prema meni?Meni su tek 54 godine! Konacno se mogu i ja posvetiti sebi,dosta sam patila za prosloscu.
Sto se brines ti za macka?Ja cu rado preuzeti brigu o njemu  :Heart:  .Kupicu i 4 koke,  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  .Bice svjezih jaja za mene,ali i za mog unuka,moju snahu i mog sina,bice i za snahine roditelje  :Love:  .

Imam malu bastu,samo za svoje potrebe,radujem se plodovima koji niknu,nije mi tezak posao u basti,jer je ona mala,to je rekreativno ceprkanje.Imam voce,povrce,jaja,meso,meni ne treba puno.Ne treba mi ni ovolika kuca,ali vidjecemo vremenom sta cemo s njom.

Ono sto nemam je deterdzent,to cu kupiti kad dodjem kod vas na kafu.Dolazi proljece,bilo bi lijepo da snaha i ja popijemo kafu poput prijateljica u basti nekog restorana ili kafica  :Love: 
Kad mognete ,ako vam bude zgodno iznenadite me lijepom vunom(da strikam unuku dzemper za rodjendan), ili konac za heklanje ponesite,heklala bih za snahu stolnjak,obradovace se.U gradu ima i goblena,ima boja kojima se moze obojiti staklo-to je bas interesantno!

Malo se brinem za vas kako cete se snaci u gradu,ali snasao si se ti u Kini i Parizu,pa sto ne bi i 6 km od svog sela.Neces biti ni prvi ni posljednji,koji je otisao iz sela.


To je to,bas vam moze biti lijepo!
Slozila bih se s tatom77 kad kaze,da je dosao do zida,ja samo hocu da mu kazem da ako malo bolje pogleda taj zid,vidjece na njemu vrata.Ona su izlaz iz njegove bezizlazne situacije.

Sretno,pozuri da obojis jaja sa suprugom i sinom,nije li ovo njegov prvi Uskrs?   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## sorciere

to što si ti muškarac - nije presudno za moje komentare. (ja npr. NISAM htjela ući u takvu situaciju. vjerojatno bi završilo gore nego kod tebe. jer sin nije želio otići iz zajedničke kuće.) 

iz tvog posta je vidljivo da si ZNAO kakvi su stavovi tvoje buduće žene (bar po pitanju djeteta), i da si SVJESNO ušao u to. zašto joj to sada predbacuješ? 

ne znam imaš li vidovnjačkih sposobnosti, ali predviđanje MOGUĆIH budućih reakcija tvoje supruge - spada u to područje. 

i da, slažem se u potpunosti s "jedinom greškom" tvoje supruge - dolaskom u zajedničku kuću. jer TA greška je rezultirala ostatkom priče. ona ju svojim odlaskom sad ispravlja. ostatak je na tebi.

----------


## ciciban

Nisam uzela u obzir dva posta koja prethode mom,jer smo pisali istovremeno.
Mislim,nakon letimicnog citanja,da bih opet napisala isto.
Dajem sansu vasem braku.Kao sto medalja ima dvije strane,tako i tvoja supruga ima dobru i losu stranu,imas ih i ti tata77,imam i ja,i svi ostali...Ljudi smo,svi mi grijesimo,ali i oprastamo i pomazemo jedni drugima.Na tebe je red da oprostis,da pomognes  :Love:  .

----------


## Zdenka2

Tata 77, drži se. Puno si učinio, vjerujem da ćeš i dalje biti realan i činiti najbolje što možeš, ali, nažalost, mislim da u tome i dalje nećeš imati podršku supruge.  :Heart:

----------


## pomikaki

ja sam isto napisala više-manje sve što sam imala...
tata77, želim ti puno sreće. Žao mi je (u tvom slučaju, jer mislim ipak da je u većini slučajeva majka bar malo više bitna za odgoj djeteta) što je zakon danas pristran pri dodjeljivanju majke djetetu. Ipak ako ostane po dogovoru, moći ćeš dosta vremena provesti s djetetom. Možda je tako bolje nego povlačenje po sudu.

----------


## rinama

Ja sad malo gledam iz kuta tate77 i mišljenja sam da on nikako nebi smio pristati na odvojeni život od sina i žene i to iz dva vrlo bitna razloga, a to je velika ljubav prema vlastitom djetetu koja je normalna i prirodna i na koju ima pravo, a druga stvar su onakve izjave njegove žene, a ona koja me posebno pogodila je onaj skok s balkona s djetetom.
takve izjave mi govore da je žena vrlo labilna psihički, jer neznam koja bi me to situacija dovela u takvu fazu da otvoreno prijetim povrjeđivanjem vlastita djeteta. Ona ima veliki problem jer se ne želi prilagoditi iz njoj znanih razloga, a za koje ne kažem da možda nisu opravdani, a on ima problem koji želi riješiti, a nezna kako jer nema podršku i razumjevanje za nekim suvislim razgovorom sa ženom, kojim bi mogli dogovoriti daljnje poteze. Njegova mama u svemu tome nama veliku ulogu, ona je mama svome sinu, misleći da radi najbolje, radila je najgore jer je prala, kuhala, čistila,a nitko je nije to tražio, ali eto trudila se i dobila pljusku, on je voli i poštuje i želi uklopiti u svoj život, ali nažalost nema podršku supruge koja je samo željela odvojeni život od svekrve, ali ne na selu, već u gradu. :/ 
Totalna zavrzlama koja se lomi i u ovoj prići preko nejakih pleća malog djeteta i to zbog odraslih ljudi koji su nespremni ušli u zajednicu misleći (očekujući) da ljubav lijeći sve probleme, a sad kad su naišli na problem jedino rješenje koje vide je odvojeni život.
Tu netko nekoga ne voli iskreno i jako, nažalost.

----------


## pino

tata77, sretno!   :Heart:

----------


## fegusti

> Toliko od mene. Neću više pisati postove na ovom forumu, tj. ne više o ovoj temi.



Tata 77, sada kada si iznio svoju situaciju voljeli bi znati kako se stvari odvijaju, pa nam se javi kroz neko vrijeme da vidimo da li je tvoja životna priča završila happy end-om.
Sretno!

----------


## Betty

*tata* , najbolje da sjednes negdje sam i zamisli sebe u kozi svoje zene . Sta bi tebi smetalo da si na njenom mjestu .Bez cega bi mogao , bez cega ne bi mogao nikako ..  Zbog cega bi bio onakav kava je ona . Nadji pozitivan razlog za njeno ponasanje . Pokusaj da okrivis sebe , majku ...dijete . Pokusaj ...Znam da djeluje tesko i nerealno ali pokusaj da shvatis njene mane i sjeti se vrlina ..

Onda se stavi u kozu svoje majke ... Sta bi zelio da si na njenom mjestu , sta bi ti smetalo ...bez cega ne bi mogao  nikako ...pokusaj da shvatis njene mane i sjeti se vrlina ..

Onda zamisli sebe u kozi svog djeteta . Sta bi ti selio , sta bi ti smetalo , bez cega ne bi mogao nikada ...u kakvoj bi sredini zelio da zivis ..

Onda se sjeti sebe . Kako si zamisljao svoj zivot ...kakav je tvoj zivot sada .Sta planiras u buducnosti ??  Koga i sta moras zrtvovati da bi se tvoj san ostvario ? Zenu ? Majku ? Djete ? Sebe ? 
Iskreno , zena ce se snaci , majka takodje , ti isto .
Obrati paznju na djete . Da li djete moze pravilno da se razvija u takvom okruzenju ? Da li je prljav ves na sudu samo prljav ves da bi dobio svoje djete sebi na staranje ili je prljav ves istinska briga za dobrobit i zdravlje svog djeteta . Ako mislis da mu kod majke nije dobro , zasto cutati , normalno da ces se boriti . To je tvoje dijete . 
Ti imas svako pravo da vidjas svoje dijete i niko ti to pravo ne moze oduzeti . 
Vazno je samo sacuvati hladnu glavu i ako vec nisi bio u mogucnosti da ostvaris svoj san i izgradis sretnu porodicu , barem se potrudi da tvoj sin  zivi sretno djetinjstvo sa oba roditelja , makar oni ne zivjeli zajedno . Bez obzira kod koga je dijete , vazno je da ono bude sretno .

----------


## Ivana2

Sretno tata77   :Love:

----------


## bublić

> Željela bih samo primijetiti da je u ovom slučaju žena totalni negativac. Agresivna, nezrela, netaktična.
> Da je kojim slučajem ovaj post pisala žena i tako opisala svoga supruga, odmah bismo joj savjetovale da se makne i učini sve da spasi sebe i dijete.
> 
> Ovoga puta ja navijam za ovoga oca da učini isto, da se makne od takve žene, da spasi sebe i dijete. Pod uvjetom da je sve napisano doista i tako.
> 
> tata77, držim ti palčeve da se sve riješi najbolje za tvoju obitelj.


potpisujem od riječi do riječi

----------


## fritulica1

Potpisujem AdioMare 100%.

----------


## vendela

*tata 77*- nemoj se predavat  :Love:  
  Bori se za svoje dijete i svakako se raspitaj koja su tvoja prava  :Wink:  
 Imam frenda koji je prije tri godine osto sam sa sinom od 3 god, (njezina visost se pokupila i otisla s drugim , )  Frend je na sudu dobio skrbnistvo , a njegova bivsa ima pravo vidjat malog prema dogovoru ali se na zalost po to dijete koje je sad Deckic za u školu ona javi samo kad njoj pase a to je jako rijetko ponekad prodje i po mjesec dva da ni ne pita!
  Zato ti u svakom slucaju  kazem bori se  kad ti je toliko stalo!

----------


## neva

tata77 ,sretno  :Heart:

----------


## ANKARA

Tata77. Doletjela sam na ovaj post i pročitala tvoju priču i nekoliko odgovora. Mogu ti iz vlastitog, nedavno proživljenog iskustva reći da vi, očevi, u većini slučajeva ne dobijete skrbništvo. U tvom slučaju je to na žalost i tebe i djeteta a i tvoje majke koja se vjerojatno na to dijete navikla koloko i ono na nju. Ono što će ti sud zakonski dodijeliti je maksimalno viđanje djeteta dva puta tjedno p nekoliko sati i svaki drugi vikend te jedan ljetni mjesec. Ti bi bio dužan ženi isplačivati alimentaciju u visini od 15% svojih mjesečnih prihoda. 

Čitajući priče o karakteru tvoje žene, mislim grozno. Pa kakva je to majka. Isto, iz opet sličnih iskustva iz svoje bivše familije znam da se takve žene koriste prijetnjama bježanja sa djetetom kako bi dobile što žele i često puta zamijena svoju odluku da će pobjeći sa djetetom za jedne dobre cipele. I naravno to traje dok joj te iste cipele ne dosade. Ali na kraju sud ipak dodijeli dijete njima.
Ona neće ostaviti dijete tebi iako ga nevoli jer bi u tom slučaju bila izložena ruglu državne uprave u kojoj radi i ne bi imala pravo na bolovanja koja državna služba na osnovu djeteta dozvoljava. 
Što god da se desilo u vašem rastavljenom životu, bili vi zakonski razvedeni ili ne, maleni će biti više s tobom nego s njom. Situacija će se možda promijeniti ako ona pronađe novog partnera koji će eventualno biti dovoljnop tolerantan prema tvome djetetu kao  prema svome pa će se i njena gledišta prema djetetu promijeniti. To naravno, ne bi bilo dobro za tebe. 

Ja sam se nedavno bojala da neću dobiti skrbništvo nad svojim djetetom kao majka, jer nisam imala stan nego živim s djetetom u jednom sobičku, pošto me je bivši skupa s djetetom izbacio iz stana. Pa eto uspjela sam. Hoću ti ovim reći da majke uvijek dobivaju skrbništvo, a na tebi je da pružiš sinu  kvalitetan odgoj i dijete će samo kasnije vidjeti gdje mu je bolje. Te stvari bole, to znam i dijete voli čas jednog čas drugog roditelja ali vjeruj mi djetetu je ipak najteže.

I još nešto. Nemoj da ti PADNE NA PAMET DA LETIŠ OKO ŽENE I DA TE VUČE ZA NOS ZATO JER DJETETU NEŠTO TREBA. Nikakve suvišne novce za djetetove potrebe joj nemoj davati jer maleni sigurno od toga neće ništa dobiti. Kad je kod tebe daj mu sve, a kad je kod nje pusti ju da se brine za svoje dijete sama i sigurno će promijeniti ploču.

Nadam se da nisam bila prenaporna. To su samo neke činjenice koje su proizašle iz mog vlastitog iskustva. Pozdrav

----------


## ANKARA

Tata77. Doletjela sam na ovaj post i pročitala tvoju priču i nekoliko odgovora. Mogu ti iz vlastitog, nedavno proživljenog iskustva reći da vi, očevi, u većini slučajeva ne dobijete skrbništvo. U tvom slučaju je to na žalost i tebe i djeteta a i tvoje majke koja se vjerojatno na to dijete navikla koloko i ono na nju. Ono što će ti sud zakonski dodijeliti je maksimalno viđanje djeteta dva puta tjedno p nekoliko sati i svaki drugi vikend te jedan ljetni mjesec. Ti bi bio dužan ženi isplačivati alimentaciju u visini od 15% svojih mjesečnih prihoda. 

Čitajući priče o karakteru tvoje žene, mislim grozno. Pa kakva je to majka. Isto, iz opet sličnih iskustva iz svoje bivše familije znam da se takve žene koriste prijetnjama bježanja sa djetetom kako bi dobile što žele i često puta zamijena svoju odluku da će pobjeći sa djetetom za jedne dobre cipele. I naravno to traje dok joj te iste cipele ne dosade. Ali na kraju sud ipak dodijeli dijete njima.
Ona neće ostaviti dijete tebi iako ga nevoli jer bi u tom slučaju bila izložena ruglu državne uprave u kojoj radi i ne bi imala pravo na bolovanja koja državna služba na osnovu djeteta dozvoljava. 
Što god da se desilo u vašem rastavljenom životu, bili vi zakonski razvedeni ili ne, maleni će biti više s tobom nego s njom. Situacija će se možda promijeniti ako ona pronađe novog partnera koji će eventualno biti dovoljnop tolerantan prema tvome djetetu kao  prema svome pa će se i njena gledišta prema djetetu promijeniti. To naravno, ne bi bilo dobro za tebe. 

Ja sam se nedavno bojala da neću dobiti skrbništvo nad svojim djetetom kao majka, jer nisam imala stan nego živim s djetetom u jednom sobičku, pošto me je bivši skupa s djetetom izbacio iz stana. Pa eto uspjela sam. Hoću ti ovim reći da majke uvijek dobivaju skrbništvo, a na tebi je da pružiš sinu  kvalitetan odgoj i dijete će samo kasnije vidjeti gdje mu je bolje. Te stvari bole, to znam i dijete voli čas jednog čas drugog roditelja ali vjeruj mi djetetu je ipak najteže.

I još nešto. Nemoj da ti PADNE NA PAMET DA LETIŠ OKO ŽENE I DA TE VUČE ZA NOS ZATO JER DJETETU NEŠTO TREBA. Nikakve suvišne novce za djetetove potrebe joj nemoj davati jer maleni sigurno od toga neće ništa dobiti. Kad je kod tebe daj mu sve, a kad je kod nje pusti ju da se brine za svoje dijete sama i sigurno će promijeniti ploču.

Nadam se da nisam bila prenaporna. To su samo neke činjenice koje su proizašle iz mog vlastitog iskustva. Pozdrav

----------


## igica

Joj tata77, tvoja priča me rasplakala i rastužila. Vjerujem ti skroz, svaku tvoju riječ. Na ovom ludom svijetu ima jako puno dobrih mama i onih koje se trude podignuti svoju djecu, ali nažalost ima i onih loših, koje nisu same sebe upoznale i prihvatile, pa ne mogu ni dijete i muža. Nismo svi rođeni za roditelje, ali ako smo to postali moramo sve učiniti da naša djeca dobiju samo najbolje od nas. Jer ona su naše ogledalo. 
Ako dvoje ljudi ne može funkcionirati zajedno, dijeliti sve dobre i loše strane života (a ima puno više loših, ali živimo za dobre), najbolje je da se razdvoje. Tu ne bi trebalo biti nikakvih prepucavanja, jednostavno nema smisla držati nekog ako on to ne želi. I stvarno sam shvatila da ako nekog voliš, bit ćeš sretan ako je i on sretan, pa makar  i s nekim drugim daleko od tebe. Svatko gradi svoju sreću, a život je prekratak da bi forsirali nešto što ne ide. 
Znam dosta ˝očeva˝ koji ne žele čuti za svoju djecu, a kamoli im kupovati pelene i čokolino, ali isto tako znam i dosta ˝majki˝ koje se koriste djecom samo da bi izvukle novce. Ne znam gdje su i šta rade socijalne radnice? :? Toliko je ljudi bez posla, a nekima se plaća da pijuckaju kavice i rašpaju nokte. Ne govorim to bezveze, imam jako neugodna iskustva s njima.  :Evil or Very Mad:  


Drži se tata, i samo slijedi svoje srce jer će sve doći na svoje. Nada umire posljednja!

----------


## loonalee

ja vam samo želim da sve na kraju bude ok. Za sve aktere ove tužne priče  :Heart:

----------


## korisnik

Pozdrav svima.Ovo je moj prvi post.Nisam pročitala sve postove,ali prepoznajem sebe u ovome/u nešto blažem obliku/.Mislim da ovo nebi trebali komentirati oni koji nisu probali život sa svekrvom,jer poučena iskustvima iz moje okoline takvi su se ili rastavili ili odselili.Oni koji su ostali u takvoj zajednici su rijetki i to su uglavnom jako nesretne žene.Ovaj tata je previše vezan za svoju mamu i ne razumije ženine potrebe.Vjerujem da je ona s njim razgovarala o tome,a kada razgovor više nije pomagao onda je nastupila agresija i prijetnje kao alternativa razgovoru,a to da joj je dijete uništilo život vjerovatno nije istina nego je to rekla samo da ga razljuti.Oni su predugo živjeli sa njegovom majkom da bi sad mogli živjeti u adaptiranom dijelu.Moja ne živi sa nama,nego par kilometara od nas,ali ima prevelik utjecaj na naš život da je i to previše.To sve me dovelo do toga da ja odlazim.Volim ga,ali ovo je već postala nepremostiva prepreka i mislim da djeci nije zdravo živjeti sa roditeljima koji se svako malo svađaju.Tebi tata jedan savjet:probaj prodati kuću i kupi dva manja stana,jedan za vas,a drugi za mamu.Možda ti žena na kraju postane najbolja prijateljica sa tvojom mamom.

----------


## korisnik

Tek sad vidim da su ovi postovi iz 2007!!!  :Laughing:  
Nema veze ima još dosta parova sa ovim problemima.Zanima me kako je ovo završilo,nadam se sretno za svih

----------


## DiLala

Evo i ja čitala tek sada - ali da - takvi problemi su uvijek aktualni, ja sam se donekle našla u njemu, naime moj 1. pokušaj braka bio je slična situacija, ja ne poznam ni ovdje spomenutu ženu a ni tatu no uvijek treba poslušati i drugu stranu, no sigurna sam u jedno - bračni partneri moraju biti sami, i uvijek bi se muškarac trebao boriti za ženu i svoju novostečenu obitelj a to što je rekla da ona mrzi dijete - pa što ju je natjeralo da to kaže, možda je žena pred slomom živaca i hormoni divljaju..... možda je zaista i gad--- no ne bi olako osudila sve njene ispade, svaka čast starijim ljudima, no ima staraca koji nam mogu biti uzor svojom plemenitošću, dobrotom i mudroću a ima i onih koji nam život pretvaraju u pakao - gdje spada spomenuta svekrva ne znam.
Za novosteenu obitelj se treba boriti - za to dijete na kojem svijet jednog dana ostane a baba bude u to vrijeme već godinama .... zna se gdje.
Nadam se da se situacija riješila u korist djeteta - da ima sretno djetinjstvo bez svađa u kući. Moguće je to i sa bakom u kući - moguće no rijetko.

----------

